# Wen wollt ihr als nächsten im Playboy sehen?



## mircea (6 Juni 2011)

Sila Sahin war sicherlich eine große Überraschung. Wen würdet ihr gerne von den deutschen celebs im Playboy sehen?


----------



## Nessuno (6 Juni 2011)

*AW: Wenn wollt ihr als nächsten im Playboy sehen?*

Steffi Graf, Barbara Schöneberger und Senta Berger


----------



## collins (6 Juni 2011)

*AW: Wenn wollt ihr als nächsten im Playboy sehen?*

Helene Fischer
Mirjam Weichselbraun
Magdalena Neuner


----------



## panda49 (6 Juni 2011)

*AW: Wenn wollt ihr als nächsten im Playboy sehen?*

Ich wünsche mir Ruth Moschner, Nazan Eckes, Verona Pooth, Regina Halmich, Alida-Nadin Kurras.


LG Panda


----------



## Punisher (6 Juni 2011)

*AW: Wenn wollt ihr als nächsten im Playboy sehen?*

Franzi van Almsick


----------



## DerMarx (6 Juni 2011)

*AW: Wenn wollt ihr als nächsten im Playboy sehen?*

Hm... ich finde die Playboy Bilder langweilig, immer die gleichen Posen in hochglanz polierten Sets mit Photoshop bearbeiteten Frauen.


----------



## Max100 (6 Juni 2011)

*AW: Wenn wollt ihr als nächsten im Playboy sehen?*

Frau Landsrut


----------



## knutbert (6 Juni 2011)

*AW: Wenn wollt ihr als nächsten im Playboy sehen?*

Steffi Graf, Franzi, Alida nochmal, Barbara Schöneberger, Verona Pooth, Annemarie Warnkross, Rita Werner, Sonja Zietlow, Julia Görges, Britt Hagedorn nochmal, Kim Heinzelmann, Jasmin Wagner, Jeanette Biedermann, Aleks Bechtel... So!


----------



## steven91 (6 Juni 2011)

*AW: Wenn wollt ihr als nächsten im Playboy sehen?*

egal wer

hauptsache nich jemand aus meiner familie


----------



## Sylter (6 Juni 2011)

*AW: Wenn wollt ihr als nächsten im Playboy sehen?*

Angela Finger-Erben, Jennifer Knäble, Annemarie Warnkross, Nazan Eckes :thumbup:


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Juni 2011)

*AW: Wenn wollt ihr als nächsten im Playboy sehen?*

Barbara Schöneberger


----------



## Chamser81 (6 Juni 2011)

*AW: Wenn wollt ihr als nächsten im Playboy sehen?*

Meine Top 3 wären da.

1. Barbara Schöneberger
2. Christine Neubauer
3. Kim Fisher


----------



## DerSisko (6 Juni 2011)

*AW: Wenn wollt ihr als nächsten im Playboy sehen?*

Jessica Ginkel
Jytte-Merle Böhrnsen
Antje Traue
Clara Dolny


----------



## obiwan12 (6 Juni 2011)

*AW: Wenn wollt ihr als nächsten im Playboy sehen?*

Kim Kulig


----------



## UTux (6 Juni 2011)

*AW: Wenn wollt ihr als nächsten im Playboy sehen?*

Nur eine, *Wolke Hegenbarth*:drip:


----------



## Bargo (6 Juni 2011)

*AW: Wenn wollt ihr als nächsten im Playboy sehen?*



UTux schrieb:


> Nur eine, *Wolke Hegenbarth*:drip:



Ich schließe mich an


----------



## Franky70 (7 Juni 2011)

*AW: Wenn wollt ihr als nächsten im Playboy sehen?*

Unsere Lena!


----------



## Quick Nick (7 Juni 2011)

*AW: Wenn wollt ihr als nächsten im Playboy sehen?*

eine Playboy Tennis Spezial Ausgabe mit Ana Ivanovic und Caroline Wozniacki


----------



## Max100 (7 Juni 2011)

*AW: Wenn wollt ihr als nächsten im Playboy sehen?*



knutbert schrieb:


> Steffi Graf, Franzi, Alida nochmal, Barbara Schöneberger, Verona Pooth, Annemarie Warnkross, Rita Werner, Sonja Zietlow, Julia Görges, Britt Hagedorn nochmal, Kim Heinzelmann, Jasmin Wagner, Jeanette Biedermann, Aleks Bechtel... So!



Du bist ja unverschämt


----------



## he96848 (7 Juni 2011)

*AW: Wenn wollt ihr als nächsten im Playboy sehen?*

In erster Linie Jennifer Knäble.


----------



## Google2 (7 Juni 2011)

*AW: Wenn wollt ihr als nächsten im Playboy sehen?*

Stefanie Klos,Melanie Oesch ,Britta Steffen


----------



## begoodtonite (8 Juni 2011)

*AW: Wenn wollt ihr als nächsten im Playboy sehen?*

ich bin stark für jeanette, yvonne catterfeld, carolin kebekus, bahar kizil, anna-lena grönefeld, anna loos, lisa bund, stefanie heinzmann,susan sideropoulos, sophie schütt, sarah ullrich


----------



## syriaplanum (9 Juni 2011)

*AW: Wenn wollt ihr als nächsten im Playboy sehen?*

Nina Eichinger, Annett Möller, Kim Heinzelmann oder Lena


----------



## sapif720 (9 Juni 2011)

*AW: Wenn wollt ihr als nächsten im Playboy sehen?*

Sophie Schütt!!!!!!


----------



## Tex (9 Juni 2011)

*AW: Wenn wollt ihr als nächsten im Playboy sehen?*

Sophie Schütt oder Annika Kipp.Das wär der Hammer,Was meint ihr?


----------



## rs0675 (9 Juni 2011)

*AW: Wenn wollt ihr als nächsten im Playboy sehen?*



DerMarx schrieb:


> Hm... ich finde die Playboy Bilder langweilig, immer die gleichen Posen in hochglanz polierten Sets mit Photoshop bearbeiteten Frauen.


Stimmt. Aber selbst BARBARA SCHÖNEBERGER würde ich gerne in diesen langweiligen, hochglanzpolierten Posen und Sets sehen... auch wenn sie bis zur Unkenntlichkeit photoshopped würde (Brüste "angehoben", Beine "verschlankt", sämtliche kleine Unebenheiten wie Besenreißer oder Cellulite wegretuschiert).
Hätte trotzdem gerne TITTENBILDER von Babsi (und natürlich gerne auch ein Arsch-Bild... *LECHTZ*!!!)


----------



## amibeamer (9 Juni 2011)

*AW: Wenn wollt ihr als nächsten im Playboy sehen?*

Helen Fischer  das wär cool


----------



## jaro (9 Juni 2011)

*AW: Wenn wollt ihr als nächsten im Playboy sehen?*

Verona Pooth


----------



## dg5lbe (11 Juni 2011)

*AW: Wenn wollt ihr als nächsten im Playboy sehen?*

1. Michelle nochmal
2. Laura Di Salvo
3. Stephanie zu Guttenberg
4. Gesine Lötzsch


----------



## syd67 (12 Juni 2011)

*AW: Wenn wollt ihr als nächsten im Playboy sehen?*



rs0675 schrieb:


> Stimmt. Aber selbst BARBARA SCHÖNEBERGER würde ich gerne in diesen langweiligen, hochglanzpolierten Posen und Sets sehen... auch wenn sie bis zur Unkenntlichkeit photoshopped würde (Brüste "angehoben", Beine "verschlankt", sämtliche kleine Unebenheiten wie Besenreißer oder Cellulite wegretuschiert).
> Hätte trotzdem gerne TITTENBILDER von Babsi (und natürlich gerne auch ein Arsch-Bild... *LECHTZ*!!!)



ja photoshop hat schon was da machst du aus frau von(und ohne)sinnen
ein playmate des jahrhunderts!
aber babs waere der hammer:thumbup:
bin mir ziemlich sicher das die mittelseite dann in drei richtungen auszuklappen waere:WOW:
wuerde gern mal collien f zumindest oben ohne sehen,denke sie muss megamacht brueste haben:thumbup:
beim cometen sah man nicht viel finde aber die nippeligen vivavids zum in den fernseher springen

schickt mir dann einer einen nach down under?


----------



## Chamser81 (12 Juni 2011)

*AW: Wenn wollt ihr als nächsten im Playboy sehen?*

Eine Ausgabe mit Babsi Schöneberger hätte meiner Meinung nach auf alle Fälle das Potenzial für einen echten Verkaufsschlager! :thumbup:


----------



## FWFaker (13 Juni 2011)

*AW: Wenn wollt ihr als nächsten im Playboy sehen?*

*Ich wäre auch für Helene Fischer oder Fußball-Nationalspielerin Lira Bajramaj * :drip:


----------



## CheMix (15 Juni 2011)

*AW: Wenn wollt ihr als nächsten im Playboy sehen?*

Josephine Schmidt wurde noch nicht genannt..aonsonsten sicherlich auch die bisher schon genannten..:thumbup:


----------



## zerlett (16 Juni 2011)

*AW: Wenn wollt ihr als nächsten im Playboy sehen?*

ANNETT MÖLLER, CATHERINE VOGEL, ANNIKA KIPP, SANDRA THIER, KRISTINA STERZ
die sind alle so geil, aber noch geiler ohne Klamotten


----------



## bertderhase (17 Juni 2011)

*AW: Wenn wollt ihr als nächsten im Playboy sehen?*

Barbara Schöneberger, aber das ist und bleibt wohl `n Wunsch!!


----------



## Weltenbummler (18 Juni 2011)

*AW: Wenn wollt ihr als nächsten im Playboy sehen?*

Annemarie Warnkross ,Dana Golombek,Sonya Kraus,Caroline Scholze.


----------



## PromiFan (18 Juni 2011)

*AW: Wenn wollt ihr als nächsten im Playboy sehen?*

Also ich würde gerne Judith Rakers oder Silvana Koch-Mehrin darin sehen, die zwei Schnecken würden sich bestimmt sehr gut machen


----------



## quimbes (19 Juni 2011)

*AW: Wenn wollt ihr als nächsten im Playboy sehen?*

arzu bazman, barbara schöneberger, verona pooth und noocheinmal katarina witt. anni friesinger nicht vergessen .:WOW:


----------



## SexyKaty (20 Juni 2011)

*AW: Wenn wollt ihr als nächsten im Playboy sehen?*

also ich würde gerne jessica ginkel, annemarie warnkross, kim kulig, magdalena neuner, susan sideropoulos, isabell horn, ania niedieck
und am liebsten juliette menke oder/ und anna-katharina samsel
im playboy sehen


----------



## Freibier (20 Juni 2011)

*AW: Wenn wollt ihr als nächsten im Playboy sehen?*

bei
Lira Bajramaj,
Lena meyer-landrut,
Carolin Kebekus,
Susan Sideropoulos
würd ich mir den Playboy nach jahren mal wieder holen


----------



## timaru (23 Juni 2011)

*AW: Wenn wollt ihr als nächsten im Playboy sehen?*

Nur Silvana Koch- Mehrin!
Die schärfste Blondine, seit es Politikerinnen gibt.


----------



## Walt (24 Juni 2011)

*AW: Wenn wollt ihr als nächsten im Playboy sehen?*

*Sarah Bogen!!!*


----------



## boy 2 (24 Juni 2011)

*AW: Wenn wollt ihr als nächsten im Playboy sehen?*

Katharina Böhm, Sylvia Leifheit, Jutta Speidel, ... deine Frau!


----------



## yves (26 Juni 2011)

*AW: Wenn wollt ihr als nächsten im Playboy sehen?*

Mirjam Weichselbraun
nazan eckes
annette frier


----------



## glennd (1 Juli 2011)

*AW: Wenn wollt ihr als nächsten im Playboy sehen?*

ich finde ja Isabell Horn (GZSZ) süß!


----------



## Strassenfeger (1 Juli 2011)

*AW: Wenn wollt ihr als nächsten im Playboy sehen?*

Emma Watson möchte ich gerne im Playboy sehen !!!!


----------



## hacki87 (2 Juli 2011)

*AW: Wenn wollt ihr als nächsten im Playboy sehen?*

collien fernandes


----------



## CamSecret (6 Juli 2011)

*AW: Wenn wollt ihr als nächsten im Playboy sehen?*

Also.. ich würde es gerne sehen, wenn der Titel des Themas/Threads richtig geschrieben worden wäre.. also. "WEN wollt ihr..." 
Ständig in fast allen Foren diese Wen/wenn & den/denn -Schwäche.

Ehrlich .. ich verstehe sowas nicht... und... diese Fehler häufen sich !!!

Ich meine, wenn man sich nicht sicher ist, wie man etwas schreibt, kann man ja jemanden fragen oder "googlen". All das beschert zu 98% ein rchtiges Ergebnis.
Falls man sich "nur" verschrieben hat, frag ich mich, wozu die "Ändern"-Funktion da ist ?

Mehr wollte ich dazu auch nicht schreiben, sondern nur mal einen Denkanstoß geben.
Die deutsche Sprache geht eh den Bach runter... so nach und nach..

Also... weitermachen !

Achso: Zur Frage... Sandra Bullock


----------



## haudegen70 (9 Juli 2011)

*AW: Wenn wollt ihr als nächsten im Playboy sehen?*

ganz klar MAGDALENA NEUNER!!!


----------



## reedy91 (15 Juli 2011)

*AW: Wenn wollt ihr als nächsten im Playboy sehen?*

1-michelle wieder auf jeden fall
2.annemarie warnkross


----------



## didi0815 (15 Juli 2011)

*AW: Wenn wollt ihr als nächsten im Playboy sehen?*

Schöneberger immernoch


----------



## neman64 (17 Juli 2011)

*AW: Wenn wollt ihr als nächsten im Playboy sehen?*

Andrea "Kiwi" Kiewel, Sonja Zietlow, Barbara Schöneberger, Jeanette Biedermann, Verona Poot, Nazan Eckes, Charlotte Engelhardt, Ruth Moschner, Maxi Biewer, Andrea Jürgens, Franziska van Almsick, Birgit Schrowange, Mirjam Weichselbraun, Simone Thomalla, Katja Brukhardt (RTL Moderatorin),
Inka Essmüller, Jasin Wagner, Annemarie Warnkross, Magdalena Neuner, Anette Frier, Jutta Speidel, Marielle Millovitsch, Anni Friesinger und noch viele mehr die mir jetzt nicht einfallen


----------



## Stephan12 (18 Juli 2011)

*AW: Wenn wollt ihr als nächsten im Playboy sehen?*

Fatmire Bajramaj Eine geile Frau


----------



## Elander (18 Juli 2011)

*AW: Wenn wollt ihr als nächsten im Playboy sehen?*

z.B. Jeanette Biedermann, Johanna Klum, Sarah Kuttner, Lafee, Sophia Thomalla, Mirjam Weichselbraun, Gülcan, Lena Meyer-Landrut, Monrose, No Angels, Jessica Schwarz, Nova Meierhenrich
Gibt sicher noch viele andere, aber die fallen mir gerade so ein


----------



## toni67 (18 Juli 2011)

*AW: Wenn wollt ihr als nächsten im Playboy sehen?*

Annika Kipp, Nazan Eckes, Michelle Hunzicker, Miriam Lange, Mirjam Weischelbaum...


----------



## mick1971 (18 Juli 2011)

*AW: Wenn wollt ihr als nächsten im Playboy sehen?*

Barbara Schöneberger, Suzan Sideropoulos, Jeanette Biedermann, Bettina Zimmermann, Mandy Capristo, Sonja Kraus !


----------



## HawkeyeBerlin (22 Juli 2011)

*AW: Wenn wollt ihr als nächsten im Playboy sehen?*

Schlagersternchen Ella Endlich wäre schön!


----------



## didi0815 (22 Juli 2011)

*AW: Wenn wollt ihr als nächsten im Playboy sehen?*



mick1971 schrieb:


> Barbara Schöneberger, Suzan Sideropoulos, Jeanette Biedermann, Bettina Zimmermann, Mandy Capristo, Sonja Kraus !



Stimme dem voll und umfassend zu


----------



## PromiFan (22 Juli 2011)

*AW: Wenn wollt ihr als nächsten im Playboy sehen?*

Dürfte es denn auch meine Ex-Freundin sein ?


----------



## MarkyMark (22 Juli 2011)

*AW: Wenn wollt ihr als nächsten im Playboy sehen?*



Elander schrieb:


> z.B. Jeanette Biedermann, Johanna Klum, Sarah Kuttner, Lafee, Sophia Thomalla, Mirjam Weichselbraun, Gülcan, Lena Meyer-Landrut, Monrose, No Angels, Jessica Schwarz, Nova Meierhenrich
> Gibt sicher noch viele andere, aber die fallen mir gerade so ein



Sarah Kuttner war bereits im PB
http://flmsdown.net/uploads/posts/2009-12/1260374492_playboy_de_2003-07.jpg (Link führt nur auf ein Cover, ich kenne die Regeln)
Als "Fan" hat man das Heft natürlich


----------



## Nielebock (22 Juli 2011)

*AW: Wenn wollt ihr als nächsten im Playboy sehen?*

Im nächsten Playboy-z.B.Nina Bott-Alexandra Neldel-Veronica Ferres


----------



## Walt (23 Juli 2011)

*AW: Wenn wollt ihr als nächsten im Playboy sehen?*

Ich möchte unbedingt


_Felicitas Woll_

in ihrer natürlichen Schönheit sehen!


----------



## schnecker (23 Juli 2011)

*AW: Wenn wollt ihr als nächsten im Playboy sehen?*

Collien Fernandes!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dockatze0 (23 Juli 2011)

*AW: Wenn wollt ihr als nächsten im Playboy sehen?*

Ruth Moschner, Babara Schöneberger


----------



## ErwinH (28 Juli 2011)

*AW: Wenn wollt ihr als nächsten im Playboy sehen?*


Nazan Eckes wär doch mal schön.


----------



## JesseBlue1 (4 Aug. 2011)

*AW: Wenn wollt ihr als nächsten im Playboy sehen?*

Definitiv Lafee, sieht bestimmt sehr sexy aus nur in heels am pool oder am strand!


----------



## willi03 (4 Aug. 2011)

*AW: Wenn wollt ihr als nächsten im Playboy sehen?*

Also ich wäre für 1. Nazan Eckes 
2. Annette Möller
3. Helene Fischer
4. Rebecca Immanuel


----------



## erwinfrank46 (4 Aug. 2011)

*AW: Wenn wollt ihr als nächsten im Playboy sehen?*

Ann Kathrin Samsel aus AWZ wäre nicht schlecht


----------



## canadian (4 Aug. 2011)

*AW: Wenn wollt ihr als nächsten im Playboy sehen?*

Also ehrlich gesagt würde ich gerne mal eine richtige Frau dort sehen!
Immer diese "perfekten" Körper. 
Frauen wie Barbara Schöneberger, Christine Neubauer, keine Hungerhaken. 
Und da sollte man auch den Weichzeichner weglassen. Makellos ist langweilig!


----------



## Storm_Animal (6 Aug. 2011)

*AW: Wenn wollt ihr als nächsten im Playboy sehen?*

Kate Ryan,
Linda Mertens,
Collien Fernandez,
Jeanette Biedermann....


----------



## wraithlord (7 Aug. 2011)

*AW: Wenn wollt ihr als nächsten im Playboy sehen?*

Ich würde gerne Marie Bäumer sehen...


----------



## günterelke (7 Aug. 2011)

*AW: Wenn wollt ihr als nächsten im Playboy sehen?*



panda49 schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir Ruth Moschner, Nazan Eckes, Verona Pooth, Regina Halmich, Alida-Nadin Kurras.
> 
> 
> LG Panda



Alida gabs glaube ich schon, Regina auch


----------



## Brauni68 (7 Aug. 2011)

*AW: Wenn wollt ihr als nächsten im Playboy sehen?*

Sophia Thomalla!!! Wenn die nur halb so heiss ist wie ihre hammergeile Mama, wird das der Kracher!


----------



## Brauni68 (7 Aug. 2011)

*AW: Wenn wollt ihr als nächsten im Playboy sehen?*



erwinfrank46 schrieb:


> Ann Kathrin Samsel aus AWZ wäre nicht schlecht



Stimme ich hundertprozentig zu!


----------



## Torben (7 Aug. 2011)

*AW: Wenn wollt ihr als nächsten im Playboy sehen?*

Schön wäre es mal Sandra Schneiders zu sehen mal etwas anderes


----------



## DerMaxel (9 Aug. 2011)

*AW: Wenn wollt ihr als nächsten im Playboy sehen?*

Magdalena Brzeka am Donnerstag.


----------



## Martin1-2 (13 Aug. 2011)

*AW: Wenn wollt ihr als nächsten im Playboy sehen?*

Helene Fischer wäre geil


----------



## pofan (13 Aug. 2011)

*AW: Wenn wollt ihr als nächsten im Playboy sehen?*

nina ..... gnädig, bittttttte!!!!!!


----------



## Stoney234 (19 Aug. 2011)

*AW: Wenn wollt ihr als nächsten im Playboy sehen?*

Sandy Mölling und Sonya Kraus


----------



## klomb0511 (20 Aug. 2011)

*AW: Wenn wollt ihr als nächsten im Playboy sehen?*

Sonja Kraus, Jasmin Wagner, Jasmin Schwiers


----------



## Fredjoch (31 Aug. 2011)

*AW: Wenn wollt ihr als nächsten im Playboy sehen?*

Ich wäre für Franziska van Almsick!!!


----------



## Max100 (31 Aug. 2011)

*AW: Wenn wollt ihr als nächsten im Playboy sehen?*

Ruth Moschner


----------



## benmaroni (31 Aug. 2011)

*AW: Wenn wollt ihr als nächsten im Playboy sehen?*

Sonya Kraus


----------



## didi0815 (31 Aug. 2011)

*AW: Wenn wollt ihr als nächsten im Playboy sehen?*

alle hier genannten Promi-Damen


----------



## scarfacexxl (15 Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wenn wollt ihr als nächsten im Playboy sehen?*

Stefanie Kloß und Helene Fischer


----------



## Junior-1973 (18 Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wenn wollt ihr als nächsten im Playboy sehen?*

Kristina Sterz würde ich gerne mal im Playboy sehen ! ! !


----------



## Stöffu (20 Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wenn wollt ihr als nächsten im Playboy sehen?*

Maike von Bremen


----------



## Charme (21 Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wenn wollt ihr als nächsten im Playboy sehen?*

Stefanie Hertel


----------



## Merker45 (24 Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wenn wollt ihr als nächsten im Playboy sehen?*

Katja Riemann


----------



## DieNummer1 (27 Sep. 2011)

Babara schöneberger


----------



## Regger1982 (27 Sep. 2011)

Hana Nitsche u. Jeanette Biedermann.

Steht eigentlich schon fest wer in der nächsten Ausgabe erscheint?


----------



## Schwemi (28 Sep. 2011)

Meine 3 

1.Annika Kipp

2. Kim Heinzelmann

3. Annemarie Warnkross/ Marlene Lufen


----------



## TimSchneider007 (28 Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wenn wollt ihr als nächsten im Playboy sehen?*



Strassenfeger schrieb:


> Emma Watson möchte ich gerne im Playboy sehen !!!!



Ich schließe mich an, Emma wäre ein schöner Fang für´s Männermagazin .


----------



## boris1337 (29 Sep. 2011)

die neuner im playboy wär was feines


----------



## cikar (29 Sep. 2011)

Nina Kunzendorf


----------



## boeseronkel71 (29 Sep. 2011)

Andrea Kaiser würde ich nett finden


----------



## x5thw (3 Okt. 2011)

Annika Kipp.


----------



## pofan (7 Okt. 2011)

schön währe mal Sexy Fotos von......Nina Gnädig !!!!!!!


----------



## Baustert Paul (7 Okt. 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup:Alle schöne,sexy deutsche,internationale Moderatorinnen,Sängerinnen und Schauspielerinnen.:thx::thx:


----------



## jaegerschueler (10 Okt. 2011)

enie, simone thomalla


----------



## w12228v (11 Okt. 2011)

mircea schrieb:


> Sila Sahin war sicherlich eine große Überraschung. Wen würdet ihr gerne von den deutschen celebs im Playboy sehen?



Super Idee!!!!:


----------



## Walt (11 Okt. 2011)

Sarah Bogen:


----------



## Walt (11 Okt. 2011)

_SARAH BOGEN!!!_


----------



## dxixrxk (28 Okt. 2011)

Isabell Horn


----------



## WT01 (30 Okt. 2011)

Annett Möller


----------



## x5thw (30 Okt. 2011)

Katrin Müller - Hohenstein


----------



## Mandalorianer (30 Okt. 2011)

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## kwademagitta (30 Okt. 2011)

Barbara schöneberger Christine neubauer:WOW:


----------



## quimbes (31 Okt. 2011)

barbara schöneberger, arzu bazman, verona pooth, katarina witt


----------



## mar1971z (31 Okt. 2011)

Annett Möller, Nazan Eckes


----------



## tommie3 (31 Okt. 2011)

Helene Fischer!


----------



## spunk88888 (3 Nov. 2011)

1. Julia Görges
2. Lilli Hollunder
3. Arzu Bazman


----------



## sexybachelor (4 Nov. 2011)

KMH - Katrin Müller Hohenstein


----------



## Terminator79 (4 Nov. 2011)

Tja. Schön wäre wohl auch mal Jeanette Biedermann, Sarah Connor oder auch mal Ariane Friedrich.


----------



## DeeeSful (6 Nov. 2011)

Lena, Sarah Bogen, Sarah Brandner, Sarah Ulrich, Laura Oswald, Ania Niedieck, Lena Gercke, Jessica Ginkel, Janina Uhse, Joy Lee Juana Abiola


----------



## Raafito (6 Nov. 2011)

Christine Neubauer


----------



## MetalFan (11 Nov. 2011)

Sandy Mölling


----------



## JimmyS.666 (16 Nov. 2011)

Jennifer Weist :drip::drip::drip::drip::drip::drip::drip:


----------



## FAXE001de (16 Nov. 2011)

Barabara Karlich, Barbara Schöneberger am besten im Duo ....


----------



## Elander (17 Nov. 2011)

Gülcan, Lena und bahar kizil wären toll.


----------



## prosit87 (17 Nov. 2011)

Michelle Hunziker


----------



## syd67 (17 Nov. 2011)

da waeren einige wo ich gern mal mehr sehen wuerde aber so wirklich waere die saengerin von three wishez aus dem australischem x-factor!


----------



## netterkerl (17 Nov. 2011)

Magdalena Neuner, Wolke Hegenbarth


----------



## jaegerschueler (18 Nov. 2011)

mircea schrieb:


> Sila Sahin war sicherlich eine große Überraschung. Wen würdet ihr gerne von den deutschen celebs im Playboy sehen?



Enie van de Meiklokes


----------



## selden99 (18 Nov. 2011)

Michelle Hunziker


----------



## harrymudd (30 Nov. 2011)

Sabine Sauer


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Dez. 2011)

Stefanie Hertel
Andrea Jürgens


----------



## collins (3 Dez. 2011)

Mirjam Weichselbraun - in allen 12 Ausgaben 2012 :WOW:


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Dez. 2011)

Jessica Höötmann!


----------



## mirona (5 Dez. 2011)

Nina Kunzendorf)


----------



## LongJohnSilv3r (6 Dez. 2011)

Ich wünsche mir Sonja Zietlow, Ruth Moschner und Nazan Eckes.

Wäre doch nen top Weihnachtsgeschenk.


----------



## malle97 (8 Dez. 2011)

Nova Meierhenrich oder Nazan Eckes


----------



## DER SCHWERE (8 Dez. 2011)

Ehrlich???
das möchte keiner wissen ​


----------



## Cora99 (8 Dez. 2011)

Janina Uhse


----------



## Liebscher (14 Dez. 2011)

einige:
Magddalena Neuner
Lindsey Vonn
Mirjam Weichselbraun
Yvonne Catterfeld
Janin Reinhardt
Annika Kipp
Johanna Klum


----------



## GerdiMan (14 Dez. 2011)

Collien Fernandes, Jeanette Biedermann, Charlotte Engelhardt, Sonya Kraus, Giulia Siegel ... die Liste würde kein Ende finden ;-)


----------



## resistent (14 Dez. 2011)

Carolina Vera


----------



## pofan (14 Dez. 2011)

Maxi Biewer bitte !!!!!


----------



## yoda77 (14 Dez. 2011)

miriam gössner...............anja huber..................


----------



## Max100 (14 Dez. 2011)

die Catterfeld


----------



## zach_62 (14 Dez. 2011)

Martina Hill und Patrizia Schäfer


----------



## PackerGermany (14 Dez. 2011)

Mittlerweile fast egal, Hauptsache es ist mal wieder eine Promi-Dame. Playboy hat stark nachgelassen!


----------



## begoodtonite (18 Dez. 2011)

kim kulig. das wäre mal eine ausgabe.


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Jan. 2012)

Die Sängerinnen mit den größten Titten - Stefanie Hertel und Andrea Jürgens.


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Jan. 2012)

stefanie hertel und die geilen hofmann schwestern.


----------



## g60 (25 Jan. 2012)

Annemarie Warnkross:thumbup:


----------



## rescue (27 Jan. 2012)

Helene Fischer


----------



## Klause (29 Jan. 2012)

Ich würde gerne Shania Twain sehen


----------



## Hubi10 (29 Jan. 2012)

Sahra Bogen in den Playboy


----------



## Trifbacke (29 Jan. 2012)

Macht euch mal heiße gedanken. Ich habe sie gesehen

Trifi


----------



## agentorange (30 Jan. 2012)

Eine Einzige bitte-und das Leben wird schön!!!-Annemarie Warnkross...oh yes!!


----------



## Blitzer19 (30 Jan. 2012)

Ich wäre für: Wolke Hegenbarth, Jessica Ginkel, Singa Gätgens, Inez Bjørg David, Angela Finger-Erben, Sophia Thomalla, Sandra Ahrabian, Mareile Höppner, Janina Uhse, Madeleine Wehle und und und auf jeden Fall ...Andrea Kaiser und Tina Kaiser:drip:
Sind noch nicht alle dabei....


----------



## punkerali (30 Jan. 2012)

nina moghaddam, das wäre mir jeden cent wert


----------



## ryuphreak (30 Jan. 2012)

*AW: Wenn wollt ihr als nächsten im Playboy sehen?*



panda49 schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir Ruth Moschner, Nazan Eckes, Verona Pooth, Regina Halmich, Alida-Nadin Kurras.
> 
> 
> LG Panda



Alida-Nadine Kurras war doch schon im PB


----------



## LBJ23 (30 Jan. 2012)

Ich würde mich über:
sabine lisicki,Magdalena Neuner,Eva Brenner,astrid van der staaij,Gülcan,Motsi Mabuse,nina moghaddam,Helene Fisher,Janin Reinhardt,Lafee,Brenda Song,Tamina Kallert das wäre so meine wunschliste.
Wobei man sagen muss das das wohl leider nur wünsche bleiben so ist es ja immer.


----------



## Sylter (30 Jan. 2012)

Angela Finger-Erben, Jennifer Knäble, Annemarie Warnkross, Nazan Eckes, Annika Kipp, Eva Brenner, Mareile Höppner, Nela Panghy-Lee, eine von denen wäre schon geil.


----------



## Unregistriert (31 Jan. 2012)

eva maria grein ,selten erwähnt absolute hammerfrau,
andrea kiewel und die tennisspielerin julia görges.


----------



## malle97 (1 Feb. 2012)

Helene Fischer
Nova Meierhenrich


----------



## Black Cat (1 Feb. 2012)

J. Biedermann und Nazan Eckes


----------



## Sassi (1 Feb. 2012)

Saskia Valencia Sandra Schneiders Claudia REITERER Stephanie Müller Spirra und die Saskia Bartusiak,dass ware super :WOW::WOW::WOW:


----------



## Thommydoc (2 Feb. 2012)

Nova Meierhenrich, Annemarie Warnkross, Ruth Moschner !


----------



## FAXE001de (4 Feb. 2012)

Barbara Karlich


----------



## keagan77 (4 Feb. 2012)

marlene lufen


----------



## uws (6 Feb. 2012)

1. Jeanette Biederman
2. Mirjam Weichselbraun 
3. Janina Uhse 
4. Annemarie Warnkross
5. Eva Brenner
6. Mareile Höppner
7. Helene Fischer 
8. Stefanie Hertel
9. Sophia Thomalla
10. Tina Kaiser
:WOW:


----------



## 257AKK (6 Feb. 2012)

palina rojinski !!


----------



## astrian (7 Feb. 2012)

Mandy Capristo, Fernanda Brandao


----------



## Google2 (8 Feb. 2012)

Helene Fischer , Magdalena Neuner , Jyütte Merle Böhrnsen


----------



## skybird (9 Feb. 2012)

Jeanette Biedermann


----------



## macgyver (9 Feb. 2012)

Jeanette Biedermann
Lena
Sarah Engels


----------



## amuell1 (9 Feb. 2012)

Sarah Brandner


----------



## realsacha (10 Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wenn wollt ihr als nächsten im Playboy sehen?*



panda49 schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir Ruth Moschner, Nazan Eckes, Verona Pooth, Regina Halmich, Alida-Nadin Kurras.
> 
> 
> LG Panda




Wer zu spät kommt, den bestraft das Leben.... :WOW:

Alida und Regina waren schon vor laaaaaaanger Zeit im PB!


----------



## Purzelinchen (10 Feb. 2012)

Mal wieder Tina Ruland....


----------



## Ceronimo (11 Feb. 2012)

Ursula von der leyen ,Angela Merkel,


----------



## hugo48 (11 Feb. 2012)

meine liste
1.Madeleine Wehle
2.Madeleine Wehle
3.Madeleine Wehle
Kann mich einfach nicht satt sehen an dieser perfekten Frau.


----------



## HarunDogan (11 Feb. 2012)

*Verona Pooth, Jeanette Biedermann, Collien Fernandes, Gülcan Kamps, Michaela Schaffrath, Britt Hagedorn, Sarah Connor, No Angels, *


----------



## Timme111 (11 Feb. 2012)

Nazan Eckes oder Sophia Thomalla


----------



## ddd (11 Feb. 2012)

Jeanette Biedermann
Barbara Schöneberger


----------



## x5thw (11 Feb. 2012)

Simone Panteleit, Marlene Lufen, Annika Kipp.......


----------



## prosit87 (11 Feb. 2012)

mina tander


----------



## Hinko (11 Feb. 2012)

Martina Hingis


----------



## Michael007 (13 Feb. 2012)

mm


----------



## rancher2007 (14 Feb. 2012)

Annika Kipp
Magdalena Neuner


----------



## solarmaster1 (14 Feb. 2012)

es ist wirklich zeit dass unsere Lieblinge in den PB kommen.
Birgit Schrowange
Mareile Höppner
Bettina Cramer
Marlene Lufen

und ich wäre glücklich
ciao
solarmaster1


----------



## Ravoldi (15 Feb. 2012)

Mal was anderes wie wäre es mit Sandra Nasic?


----------



## pofan (16 Feb. 2012)

nina gnädig:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## dasmesser (11 März 2012)

mandy graff


----------



## florian1992 (12 März 2012)

roberta bieling 
andrea kiewel
jennifer knäble
vanessa blumhagen 
kim heinzelmann
sonya kraus
babara schöneberger
ilka eßmüller


----------



## Djian (14 März 2012)

Nora Tschirner oder Desiree Nick


----------



## lueb08 (16 März 2012)

Nela Panghy-Lee


----------



## mplove (17 März 2012)

Also richtig Hammer fände ich

 es, wenn sich Lea Rosenboom, von Radio ffn mal ablichten ließe...


----------



## linu (18 März 2012)

Miriam Lahnstein wäre gut


----------



## FAXE001de (24 März 2012)

Barbara Karlich
Verena Scheitz


----------



## Crash Andi (28 März 2012)

Ich würde gern Arzu Bazman,Johanna Klum und Miriam Weichselbraun im Playboy
sehen.Die zeigen sich ja sonst immer sehr zugeknöpft.


----------



## Unregistriert (29 März 2012)

Ich würde sehr gerne Renée Weibel, Diane Willems und Sarah Bogen im Playboy sehen!


----------



## matz1979 (1 Apr. 2012)

Helene Fischer


----------



## zebra (2 Apr. 2012)

janina uhse
verona pooth
natalie langer
nazan eckes
helene fischer


----------



## Rayne (6 Apr. 2012)

Mandy Graff


----------



## florian1992 (16 Apr. 2012)

jennifer knäble
miriam lange 
katja burkhard
roberta bieling 
ilka eßmüller
vanessa blumhagen
verona pooth
nazan eckes 
andrea kiewel
andrea kaiser
alessandra pocher
caroline beil
jessica kastrop
ulrike von der groeben


----------



## karl gustav (16 Apr. 2012)

Helene Fischer
Magdalena Neuner
Birgit Schrowange
Nazan Eckes


----------



## keiner (19 Apr. 2012)

"Alexandra Polzyn" (weiß nicht ob der name so geschrieben wird) währe nicht übel.


----------



## starwolf (30 Apr. 2012)

mircea schrieb:


> Sila Sahin war sicherlich eine große Überraschung. Wen würdet ihr gerne von den deutschen celebs im Playboy sehen?



Nina Kunzendorf


----------



## Martin1-2 (3 Mai 2012)

Nina Gnädig


----------



## Westfalenpower (4 Mai 2012)

Barbara Schöneberger :drip:
Andrea Kiewel :drip:


----------



## Crash Andi (7 Mai 2012)

Ich würde gern Jessica Ginkel,Sarah Ulrich,Miriam Weichselbraun und Collien Fernandes
sehen, weil man sie leider immer nur von hinten odernur bis zu den Brustansätzen
gezeigt bekommt. Da könnte man auch sehen, welche Figur sie haben.


----------



## Ipso (9 Mai 2012)

Mandy Capristo , Michelle Hunziker


----------



## nilssven (9 Mai 2012)

stefanie hertel


----------



## Sippi83 (11 Mai 2012)

Nina Heinemann )))


----------



## Wowo (13 Mai 2012)

jio Barbara Schöneberger wär schon top oder Sandra Nasic


----------



## japaninja (14 Mai 2012)

1.Pamela Großer
2.Verona Pooth
3.Annette Frier
4.Sophie Marceau
5.Birgit Schrowange
6.Patricia Richardson
7.Ana ivanovic
8.Jelena Jankovic
9.Maren gilzer
10.Elke Martens
11.Sontje Peplow
12.Claudelle Deckert


----------



## u205638 (19 Mai 2012)

Meine Favoriten sind ganz klar:
- Nazan Eckes
- Helene Fischer
- Annett Möller
- Marlene Lufen

auch eine Britt Hagedorn würde ich gerne ein zweites Mal sehen.


----------



## telefonbastler (21 Mai 2012)

je mehr, je besser.

Aber Nazan Eckes ist schon ein heißer Feger


----------



## gans (21 Mai 2012)

sonja krause


----------



## ilovewetjeans (21 Mai 2012)

Den "Playboy" kaufe ich mir schon lange nicht mehr, aber für Arzu Bazman, meiner Lieblingstürkin, würde ich wohl eine Ausnahme machen! Süsses Luder!


----------



## bilder12 (21 Mai 2012)

Ganz klar ANDREA KAISER !!! 
uffff


----------



## Sachse (21 Mai 2012)

Playmate des Jahres und ich weiß schon wer's ist


----------



## 205205 (28 Mai 2012)

Eindeutig Jeanette Biedermann !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tmadaxe (10 Juni 2012)

Egal, Hauptsache jung, jung, jung - nicht immer so alte Hennen


----------



## tmadaxe (10 Juni 2012)

Emma Watson - aber nicht die von heute, sondern die so aus der Mitte des letzten Jahrzehnts. Ich weiß, nicht eben realistisch, aber man wird doch noch träumen dürfen??


----------



## iwolf (14 Juni 2012)

Barbara Schöneberger
Christine Neubauer
Verona Pooth


----------



## Zig (14 Juni 2012)

emma watson, kristen steward und jennifer aniston


----------



## filmguru (15 Juni 2012)

Christine Neubauer währe nicht schlecht.


----------



## Schnakenhals (15 Juni 2012)

war schon genannt, aber nazan wäre der hammer


----------



## Haffi (16 Juni 2012)

Auf jeden Fall TERESA WEIßBACH:drip: vlt. noch Anne-Maria Mühe!!!


----------



## sexybachelor (16 Juni 2012)

Pamela Großer
Katrin Müller-Hohenstein
Andrea Kaiser


----------



## 205205 (17 Juni 2012)

Jeanette Biedermann


----------



## günterelke (17 Juni 2012)

Tina Ruland


----------



## hofe (17 Juni 2012)

andrea kiewel wär interressant obwohl sie schon was älter ist !


----------



## Haffi (21 Juni 2012)

Nova Meierhenrich!  (da gibt´s ja auch schon lecker Bilder aus der Fhm und Maxim)


----------



## sig681 (23 Juni 2012)

katrin huss, obwohl man es bei`m mdr bei "hier ab vier" nicht so sieht, sie hat einen wunderschönen po...


----------



## Xtinalover (23 Juni 2012)

Verena Kerth


----------



## lueb08 (23 Juni 2012)

Wenn sich Palina Rojinski für den Playboy aus zieht dreh ich durch das wäre der hammer


----------



## benmaroni (2 Juli 2012)

*Sonya Kraus*


----------



## Gärtner66 (6 Juli 2012)

Andera Berg
Helene Fischer
Kim Fisher
Sandra Thier


----------



## Thommydoc (7 Juli 2012)

:WOW:Mal etwas älters:
Nova Meierhenrich
Alexandra Neldel
Annemarie Warnkross :thumbup:


----------



## matze36 (9 Juli 2012)

Anna Menden


----------



## Iceman24 (14 Juli 2012)

01. Verona Pooth
02. Sylvie van der Vaart
03. Janine Uhse
04. Ulrike Frank
05. Sonja Zietlow


----------



## NAFFTIE (14 Juli 2012)

frau neugebauer wäre doch sicher mal interessant oder ?


----------



## robocop65 (29 Juli 2012)

Astrid van der Staaij würde ich gerne sehen


----------



## häberle (29 Juli 2012)

Sonja Zietlow
Birgit Schrowange &
Annemarie Warnkross


----------



## discusgr (29 Juli 2012)

Ich hätte gern:

Anna Funck
Marlene Lufen
Anja Koebel
Birte Karalus
Kamilla Senjo
Aline von Drateln
Judith Rakers

................................


----------



## discusgr (29 Juli 2012)

Ich hätte gern:

Anna Funck
Marlene Lufen
Anja Koebel
Birte Karalus
Kamilla Senjo
Aline von Drateln
Judith Rakers
Nina Heinemann
Yvonne Willicks

................................


----------



## Kathybaby88 (29 Juli 2012)

Uhhhh gute Frage 

Scarlett Johansson
Jessica Alba
Vanessa Hegelmaier  und ahhh es gibt so ein tolles Asos Model...vielleicht weiss jemand von euch wie sie heisst! Hab sie schon in soviel Kampagnen gesehen...sie ist sehr heiss! 
Asos Kleider - STYLIGHT

ohman! 

Grüße! Freu mich, wenn jemand den Namen rauskriegt!


----------



## mar1971z (30 Juli 2012)

Annett Möller die hübsche Nachrichtensprecherin bei RTL würde ich gerne etwa ausgepackt sehen.


----------



## Xopa (13 Aug. 2012)

- Eva Habermann (immer wieder!)
- Sabrina Staubitz
- Jasmin Wagner
- Sina Valeska Jung
- Sarah Maria Besgen
- Katja Riemann


----------



## trommler (13 Aug. 2012)

Die geile Maria Furtwängler!


----------



## yoda77 (15 Aug. 2012)

sabine lisicki


----------



## dan1 (15 Aug. 2012)

nazan eckes


----------



## Walt (15 Aug. 2012)

Sarah Bogen - unbedingt. Nach 11 Jahren unter unds wäre dass ein toller Abschied!


----------



## Lenafan98 (23 Aug. 2012)

Sehr gerne Jeanette Biederman , immer noch Verona Pooth und natürlich Magdalena Neuner das wärs.


----------



## dasmesser (10 Sep. 2012)

mircea schrieb:


> Sila Sahin war sicherlich eine große Überraschung. Wen würdet ihr gerne von den celebs im Playboy ?



sarah conner oder Sandra Ahrabian


----------



## Death Row (10 Sep. 2012)

Eigentlich müsste ich nach LAFEE sagen, dass ich es mir nicht vorstellen kann, das noch zu toppen! :WOW:

Aber okay, wo ich schonmal hier bin erwähne ich spontan: *Jessica Schwarz*


----------



## Death Row (15 Sep. 2012)

Okay, nachdem ich sie heute wieder gesehen habe und sie auch kein bißchen von ihrer Sexiness eingebüßt hat:

*Sarah Engels :thumbup:​*
Aber bitte erst, nachdem sie sich von diesem Spaten getrennt hat!!


----------



## prosit87 (15 Sep. 2012)

Jana Voosen!


----------



## hans1960 (19 Sep. 2012)

Barbara Schöneberger - endlich mal nackt


----------



## Feanor83 (23 Sep. 2012)

Jeanette Biedermann!!


----------



## chandler (25 Sep. 2012)

sylvie van der va


----------



## chandler (25 Sep. 2012)

Jeanette Biedermann,sylvie and babsi


----------



## thefishnr1 (27 Sep. 2012)

Palina


----------



## Luca76 (28 Sep. 2012)

lassen wir uns überraschen


----------



## stern_ii (28 Sep. 2012)

Nina Gnädig aus SOKO Stuttgart

stern_ii


----------



## command (28 Sep. 2012)

Death Row, darf ich mich dir da anschließen? Müsste aber ncoh Helene Fischer ergänzen und sagen sagen dass ich gegen ein zweites mal Lafee oder Sila nichts hätte.


----------



## HansMaulwurf (28 Sep. 2012)

Lenafan98 schrieb:


> Sehr gerne Jeanette Biederman , immer noch Verona Pooth und natürlich Magdalena Neuner das wärs.



! Kann mich nur anschliessen


----------



## derbeste (29 Sep. 2012)

Alexandra Maria Lara
Alison Goldfrapp
Lauren Laverne


----------



## Hasenfurz (29 Sep. 2012)

mircea schrieb:


> Sila Sahin war sicherlich eine große Überraschung. Wen würdet ihr gerne von den deutschen celebs im Playboy sehen?


Simone Thomalla wäre nett


----------



## Merker45 (29 Sep. 2012)

Hasenfurz schrieb:


> Simone Thomalla wäre nett



Ihrn schönen Körper konnte man doch schon im PB betrachten.

Februar-Playboy: Gereifte Ermittlerin und junge Globetrotterin - Bilder - Playboy-Titel - FOCUS Online


----------



## ddd (29 Sep. 2012)

Jeanette Biedermann
Britney Spears 
Christina Aguilera


----------



## Harry0001 (30 Sep. 2012)

Ich denke Nazan Eckes und Michelle Hunziker wären nett.


----------



## bimbo (1 Okt. 2012)

Nina Vanessa Heinemann !


----------



## moiva (1 Okt. 2012)

Shakira & Michelle Hunziker


----------



## redbull86 (3 Okt. 2012)

*AW: Wenn wollt ihr als nächsten im Playboy sehen?*

neee nicht irgendwer


----------



## holler1887 (6 Okt. 2012)

Angela Merkel


----------



## rescue (6 Okt. 2012)

Helene Fischer


----------



## mave23 (6 Okt. 2012)

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## BMW2010 (6 Okt. 2012)

Katy Perry


----------



## Freak23 (6 Okt. 2012)

Nazan Eckes


----------



## nafets28 (7 Okt. 2012)

Magdalena Neuer
Helene Fischer
Maria Riesch


----------



## pesy (7 Okt. 2012)

also meine Favoritinnen wären

Andrea Kaiser
Nazan Eckes
Helene Fischer


----------



## LBJ23 (7 Okt. 2012)

sabine lisicki
eva brenner
Gülcan kamps


----------



## Thomson (8 Okt. 2012)

Annemarie Warnkross


----------



## webfreak (17 Okt. 2012)

Michelle Obama


----------



## EB85 (17 Okt. 2012)

Magdalena Neuer und auch emma watson


----------



## RooKI3 (17 Okt. 2012)

Janina Uhse


----------



## Storm_Animal (21 Okt. 2012)

Kate Ryan und Linda Mertens (Milk Inc.)


----------



## schlongdong2 (21 Okt. 2012)

Madonna waere mal echt nicht schlecht.


----------



## Michael1986 (21 Okt. 2012)

gefällt mir


----------



## Olaf0815 (21 Okt. 2012)

Helene Fischer:WOW:


----------



## Offensichtlich (22 Okt. 2012)

*Palina Rojinski*


----------



## dasmesser (22 Okt. 2012)

sylvie van der vaart


----------



## milfhunter (23 Okt. 2012)

Heidi Klum, Sylvie van der Vaart, Helene Fischer, Michelle Hunziker, Verona Pooth Feldbusch, Barbara Schöneberger, Inka Bause, Andrea Kaiser, Claudia Effenberg, Cora Schumacher, Jennifer Lopez...

...mal gucken was sich davon erfüllt innerhalb der nächsten paar Jahre


----------



## Puma121085 (23 Okt. 2012)

Rebecca mir oder lena meyer landrut. Das wär mal was


----------



## chasteboy (23 Okt. 2012)

*mandy grace capristo ! ! !*


----------



## g60 (24 Okt. 2012)

Annemarie Warnkross:thumbup:


----------



## Eti (24 Okt. 2012)

Christine Neubauer, Helene Fischer und viele andere


----------



## postman1004 (24 Okt. 2012)

Barbara Schöneberger ... bleibt wohl ein Traum


----------



## gysmo56 (25 Okt. 2012)

am liebsten wäre mr heidi klum


----------



## gysmo56 (25 Okt. 2012)

oder veronika ferres wäre auch nicht schlecht


----------



## gysmo56 (25 Okt. 2012)

aber mandy capristo wäre der hammer


----------



## gumani (25 Okt. 2012)

bin für lena gercke


----------



## Lenco666 (25 Okt. 2012)

britney spears oder arzu bazman:thumbup:


----------



## sigma30v6 (25 Okt. 2012)

*AW: Wenn wollt ihr als nächsten im Playboy sehen?*

Helene Fischer wäre der Hammer !!!


----------



## straycat (26 Okt. 2012)

Mari Höfl Riesch


----------



## Akrueger100 (29 Okt. 2012)

Josi Preuß!!!!!!!


----------



## Farice (29 Okt. 2012)

die lena-meyer sollte mal nen Shooting haben...


----------



## Juschi (30 Okt. 2012)

Farice schrieb:


> die lena-meyer sollte mal nen Shooting haben...



aber definitiv!


----------



## DRAGO (30 Okt. 2012)

1. Alizee (Jacotey)
2. Katy Perry
3. Scarlett Johansson
4. Selena Gomez
5. Miley Cyrus
6. Lena Katina


----------



## Juschi (30 Okt. 2012)

DRAGONAX schrieb:


> 1. Alizee Jacotey
> 2. Katy Perry
> 3. Scarlett Johansson
> 4. Selena Gomez
> 5. Miley Cyrus



Alizee hab ich ja ganz vergessen. Die wird mit dem Alter aber auch nicht besser. Irgendwie gefällt mir die junge Alizee besser


----------



## DRAGO (30 Okt. 2012)

Juschi schrieb:


> Alizee hab ich ja ganz vergessen. Die wird mit dem Alter aber auch nicht besser. Irgendwie gefällt mir die junge Alizee besser



Aber Hallo, die hat noch lange nicht an Reiz verloren :thumbup:


----------



## beobachter5 (2 Nov. 2012)

Joy Lee Juana Abiola-Müller
Anja Kling
Marlene Lufen
Janina Uhse

und und und.....


----------



## janosch (3 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Wenn wollt ihr als nächsten im Playboy sehen?*



rs0675 schrieb:


> Stimmt. Aber selbst BARBARA SCHÖNEBERGER würde ich gerne in diesen langweiligen, hochglanzpolierten Posen und Sets sehen... auch wenn sie bis zur Unkenntlichkeit photoshopped würde (Brüste "angehoben", Beine "verschlankt", sämtliche kleine Unebenheiten wie Besenreißer oder Cellulite wegretuschiert).
> Hätte trotzdem gerne TITTENBILDER von Babsi (und natürlich gerne auch ein Arsch-Bild... *LECHTZ*!!!)



Jau, Babs ist ein echtes VOLLWEIB!!
Die Schwangerschaften stehen ihr zwar nicht so gut, 
aber das entwickelt sich hoffentlich alles wieder...


----------



## Elander (3 Nov. 2012)

Ja Lena hätte definitiv was, oder Miley, Selena Gomez oder Xenia Goodwin falls die jemand kennt.


----------



## japavar (7 Nov. 2012)

Steffi Graf, Barbara Schöneberger, Christine Neubauer, Maren Gilzer, Stefanie Hertel, Pamela Grosser


----------



## borstel (8 Nov. 2012)

playboy pics sind wirklich mau 
langweilig und öd wie Sau
meistens sieht Mann halbe Titten
Stück vom Arsch ich muss schon
bitten 
der Rest wird der Fantasie überlassen
mit Alibi Nackedeis füllen sie die Kassen


----------



## Bieppel (8 Nov. 2012)

Katja Riemann ist längst überfällig!


----------



## Budimon17 (12 Nov. 2012)

Annemarie Warnkross auch wenn sie Obenrum etwas wenig hat ^^


----------



## prosit87 (12 Nov. 2012)

Miley Cyrus


----------



## tmadaxe (12 Nov. 2012)

deutsche? eher langweilig ....
Wenn schon Playboy, dann nur mit Selena Gomez!!!!


----------



## homer88 (13 Nov. 2012)

Jessica Alba


----------



## shevi (14 Nov. 2012)

Aus Deutschland:
Steffi Graf
International:
Jessica Alba


----------



## matgi (14 Nov. 2012)

1.Collien Fernandes
2.Wolke Hegenbarth
3. Paula Schramm


----------



## Bugatti1981 (14 Nov. 2012)

Stafanie Hertel:thumbup:


----------



## Snowi (15 Nov. 2012)

1. Claudia Kleinert
2. Julia Rakers
3. Andrea Kaiser
4. Katja Suding
und natürlich die üblichen: Nazan, Collien, Sylvie, Annemarie, Michelle Hunziker.


----------



## prosit87 (17 Nov. 2012)

Suzan Anbeh


----------



## Dida5000 (17 Nov. 2012)

Annemarie Warnkross wäre schon der Hammer


----------



## black112 (18 Nov. 2012)

Nazan eckes
Pamela Grosser
Nina Heinemann


----------



## Akrueger100 (18 Nov. 2012)

Jennifer Love Hewit


----------



## Excalibur (23 Nov. 2012)

Annemarie Warnkross oder Sylvie van der Vaart


----------



## PackerGermany (23 Nov. 2012)

Nina Heinemann
Ruth Moschner
Marlene Lufen & Annika Kipp im Doppel
Jennifer Knäble & Roberta Bieling im Doppel
, aber von den Frühstücksmoderatorinnen wäre es schön, wenn man wenigstens nochmal ein wenig Bein sehen könnte. Die halten sich ALLE in letzter Zeit sehr zurück!


----------



## Max (26 Nov. 2012)

Sarah Connor.


----------



## atreus36 (26 Nov. 2012)

auch hier würde mir kesha sehr gefallen! würd die echt gerne mal nackt sehen!


----------



## Betontod (26 Nov. 2012)

Hana Nitsche


----------



## Chris-Hades (26 Nov. 2012)

maren gilzer


----------



## Death Row (26 Nov. 2012)

Ich bin für einen Vertrag mit *LaFee *auf unbegrenzte Zeit


----------



## hn12 (26 Nov. 2012)

Ganz klar Julia Görges!


----------



## jarod76 (5 Dez. 2012)

Patricia Küll, Mareile Höppner, Marlene Lufen, Kim Fischer, Barbara Schöneberger, Maxi Biewer


----------



## PromiFan (6 Dez. 2012)

Akrueger100 schrieb:


> Jennifer Love Hewit



Die würde ich auch gern nackig sehen, Jennifer hat verdammt prallen Tüten dranhängen, die mal zu begutachten wäre sicher extrem geil


----------



## PromiFan (6 Dez. 2012)

Snowi schrieb:


> 1. Claudia Kleinert
> 2. Julia Rakers
> 3. Andrea Kaiser
> 4. Katja Suding
> und natürlich die üblichen: Nazan, Collien, Sylvie, Annemarie, Michelle Hunziker.



Du meinst sicher Judith Rakers oder ? Die geile Maus würde ich auch zugern nackig sehen, allerdings auch in sehr obszönen Posen ... 
Andrea Kaiser ist ebenfalls verdammt scharf. Nackig wäre sie bestimmt ein super Anblick


----------



## PromiFan (6 Dez. 2012)

Crash Andi schrieb:


> Ich würde gern Jessica Ginkel,Sarah Ulrich,Miriam Weichselbraun und Collien Fernandes
> sehen, weil man sie leider immer nur von hinten odernur bis zu den Brustansätzen
> gezeigt bekommt. Da könnte man auch sehen, welche Figur sie haben.



Mirjam Weichselbraun würde mich auch interessieren, die ist sehr süß. Zwar recht flach gebaut, aber gut, das nehme ich gern hin


----------



## inga (6 Dez. 2012)

Lena Mayer Landruth :thumbup:


----------



## hyrican (7 Dez. 2012)

Lena Meyer-Landrut
Lena Gerke
Annemarie Warnkross
Nela Panghy-Lee
Rebecca Mir
Jessica Biel
Jennifer Morrison
Kaley Cuoco
Plivia Wilde
Diane Kruger
Charlotte Engelhardt
Ruth Moschner

Eine davon wär schon schön...


----------



## Snoop97 (7 Dez. 2012)

Habe kurz überlegt und dachte, dass ich mich eh nicht für eine Dame entscheiden könnte. Dann ist mir aber doch eine eingefallen, die ich _unbedingt_ vor allen anderen im Playboy sehen möchte:

Palina Rojinski! 

Ich finde sie auch so schon attraktiv genug, aber ihre unglaubliche Oberweite würde ich schon sehr, sehr gerne unverhüllt sehen.


----------



## sanimo (7 Dez. 2012)

Desiree Nick wäre nicht schlecht für über 50zig sieht sie heiß aus


----------



## straycat (7 Dez. 2012)

Stefanie Hertel ,Magdalena Neuner ,Lena Meyer Landruth ,Maria Höfl Riesch


----------



## Mrbf4eal (12 Dez. 2012)

Annina Ucatis


----------



## Kamschi (15 Dez. 2012)

Christine Neubauer,Andrea Berg,Helene Fischer


----------



## brian69 (15 Dez. 2012)

Kat Dennings (aus zwei naheliegenden Gründen )

Diane Kruger

Miriam Gössner


----------



## PromiFan (15 Dez. 2012)

brian69 schrieb:


> Kat Dennings (aus zwei naheliegenden Gründen )
> 
> Diane Kruger
> 
> Miriam Gössner



Welche Gründe sind das denn ?


----------



## netterkerl (17 Dez. 2012)

eine, nach der ich nicht googeln muss und die alles zeigt, nicht nur topless 

Miriam Gössner wäre eine Kanidatin :thumbup:


----------



## jome715 (17 Dez. 2012)

Annemarie Warnkross


----------



## JollyJumper111 (17 Dez. 2012)

Lena Gercke
Mirjam Weichselbraun


ach eigentlich alle


----------



## honigbärchen (19 Dez. 2012)

Helene Fischer :thumbup:


----------



## DonVito221 (20 Dez. 2012)

Jordan Carver
Daniela Katzeberger
Barbara Schöneberger


----------



## DonVito221 (20 Dez. 2012)

Und natürlich verona pooth!!!


----------



## Checker1234 (20 Dez. 2012)

annemarie warnkross, susanna schumacher, sandra ahrabian, agnes zimmermann, sandra schneiders, judith rakers


----------



## Benmon (20 Dez. 2012)

brian69 schrieb:


> Kat Dennings (aus zwei naheliegenden Gründen )
> 
> Diane Kruger
> 
> Miriam Gössner



google:Kat Dennings oben ohne da siehst du die zwei Gründe


----------



## paspartout (21 Dez. 2012)

Alexandra Rietz


----------



## mick1971 (21 Dez. 2012)

Mandy Capristo, Bettina Zimmermann, Jeannette Biedermann, Barbara Schöneberger,Verona Feldbusch


----------



## TurkLover (22 Dez. 2012)

Ich wäre für:

Angelique Kerber, Sabine Lisicki,Julia Görges, Magdalena Neuner,Maria Risch,Nazan Eckes 
Anne-Marie warnkross,Annika Kipp,Nina Moghaddam


----------



## supperbat (23 Dez. 2012)

Andrea Kaiser...


----------



## 307898 (23 Dez. 2012)

Maxi Biewer :thumbup:


----------



## daelliker (24 Dez. 2012)

verona Pooth , soja Zietlow , panaiota Petridou , und meine Favoritin Sylvie vaan der Vaart


----------



## daelliker (24 Dez. 2012)

OOhhhhh und ganz Vergessen die hammer geile COTE DE PABLO


----------



## Death Row (24 Dez. 2012)

Im nächsten Playboy soll übrigens *Claudelle Deckert* sein. Ich bin gespannt


----------



## PromiFan (24 Dez. 2012)

daelliker schrieb:


> OOhhhhh und ganz Vergessen die hammer geile COTE DE PABLO



Die ist wirklich scharf! Sehr exotisch, süßes Gesicht, geile Figur, die wäre ein hübscher Anblick. Nur leider sind die ganzen Playboy-Bilder mittlerweile total gefaked, also sowas von nachbearbeitet das es immer die Frage ist ob die Frauen nackig wirklich so aussehen. 
Geiler wären da ganz normale private Aufnahmen ohne große Nachbearbeitung etc.


----------



## xwing (26 Dez. 2012)

Claudia Kleinert


----------



## Nogood (29 Dez. 2012)

ich wär für Nina Gnädig


----------



## chrissiwi (31 Dez. 2012)

Miriam Gössner
Sylvie van der Vaart
Andrea Petkovic
Josefine Preuß


----------



## Thunderstruck (3 Jan. 2013)

Würde gerne Nazan Eckes oder Collien Fernandez sehen wollen


----------



## alex:D (3 Jan. 2013)

naturlich Sandra Schneiders !!!!!!!!


----------



## heavyside (5 Jan. 2013)

Sarah Engels, Mirjam Weichselbraun,


----------



## Chrischan1988 (6 Jan. 2013)

Sarah Bogen, Magdalena Neuner


----------



## Serialtrust (7 Jan. 2013)

Lena-Meyer Landrut.


----------



## Sehusa (8 Jan. 2013)

Ganz klar: Karen Heinrichs.


----------



## conny59 (9 Jan. 2013)

Also ich würde gerne *Angela*-Finger Erben als Playboyposter sehen !!!


----------



## hurricanecarter99 (12 Jan. 2013)

janina uhse


----------



## he96848 (12 Jan. 2013)

*Jennifer Knäble*


----------



## alexander82 (15 Jan. 2013)

roberta bieling


----------



## rumbiak (15 Jan. 2013)

Kristina Sterz


----------



## aVe (16 Jan. 2013)

Annemarie Warnkross


----------



## tamoo24 (16 Jan. 2013)

Angela Merkel.
Für die welche sich vor gar nichts gruseln.


----------



## freaky69 (27 Jan. 2013)

1, Barbara Schöneberger
2, Maxi Biewer


----------



## mikarlkarl (27 Jan. 2013)

Kaley Cuoco


----------



## tmadaxe (3 Feb. 2013)

Deutsche?? Warum denn die Beschränkung.
Wenns nach mir geht gehört erstmal Photoshop verboten.
Und dann:

SELENA GOMEZ

nackt wie Gott sie schuf und blank wie Gillette sie schabte!!!


----------



## fordxxx (6 Feb. 2013)

isabeli fontana
frida gold- alina süggeler
andrea sawatzki
Jelena Sergejewna Katina-t.A.T.u.


----------



## sieben (6 Feb. 2013)

Claudia Kleinert


----------



## wiesl (7 Feb. 2013)

jeanette biedermann, barbara schöneberger


----------



## elvira62 (7 Feb. 2013)

ruth moschner, jeanette biedermann, barbara schöneberger


----------



## quarksack (7 Feb. 2013)

Sarah Ulrich
Anna-Katharina Samsel
Palina Rojinski


----------



## chris1712 (8 Feb. 2013)

Steffi Graf, Franzi, , Verona Pooth, , Britt .


----------



## franzifan (8 Feb. 2013)

franzi franzi franzi


----------



## HansiWagener (12 Feb. 2013)

Ich würde gerne Magdalena Neuner und Anni Friesinger sehen


----------



## canadian (12 Feb. 2013)

*AW: Wenn wollt ihr als nächsten im Playboy sehen?*

:thumbup:


DerMarx schrieb:


> Hm... ich finde die Playboy Bilder langweilig, immer die gleichen Posen in hochglanz polierten Sets mit Photoshop bearbeiteten Frauen.



Teile Deine Meinung - wäre trotzdem neugierig, was wir von Barbara Schöneberger oder Kim Fischer zu sehen bekämen!


----------



## gundilie (15 Feb. 2013)

sabrina staubitz


----------



## Pumuckl (15 Feb. 2013)

Bettina Wulf


----------



## Stoney (15 Feb. 2013)

Jennifer lopez:wow:


----------



## TheTT (15 Feb. 2013)

Annemarie Warnkross


----------



## robin61 (18 Feb. 2013)

suzanne anbeh wäre mein Vorschlag für den nächsten Playboy. :thumbup:


----------



## sleeping (23 Feb. 2013)

immo würd ich mir auch eure Frau Neuner wünschen, oder die Warnkross...oder die Wolke. Bei der Schöneberger bin ich mir nicht sicher, könnte das Bild das ich von ihr im Kopf hab etwas zerknautschen und so...

Im wahren Leben schauts anders aus...wir armen Ösis werden in der nächsten Ausgabe mit Cathy Zimmermanns Fensterkittbeuteln beunglückt ...


----------



## olaf87 (28 Feb. 2013)

Mareile Höppner
Katja Burkard
Valeska Homburg
Frauke Ludowig


----------



## Fußballer (1 März 2013)

Anna-Katharina Samsel & Barbara Schöneberger, beides NATUR


----------



## monsterzero0815 (1 März 2013)

jeanette biedermann oder selena gomez


----------



## Tanaro (1 März 2013)

Hey 

ich würde gern Stepanie Kos, Mina Tander, Julia Görges, Angelique Kerber und Ana Ivanovic sehen.


----------



## Reggi (5 März 2013)

im Playboy wünsche ich mir am liebsten petra kusch lück , uschi glas , christiane hörbiger , sabine christiansen ,thekla carola wied , ruth maria kubitschek,hannelore elsner ,heike maurer , uta schorn ,susanne conrad,steffi graf,gaby dohm, kati witt , das sind die schönsten frauen die es gibt und die alle als riesenposter


----------



## gandalf78 (8 März 2013)

Die Mädels vom Frühstücksfernsehen:

Karen Heinrichs
Marlene Lufen
Simone Panteleit
Ina Dietz


----------



## Halamor (17 März 2013)

Jeanette Biederman, Laura Osswald, Sarah engels, Magda Neuner


----------



## milfhunter (17 März 2013)

Maria Furtwängler, Mareile Höppner, Kamilla Senjo &
Kate Upton


----------



## Rosi (18 März 2013)

Nazan Eckes, Sylvie Van der Vaart


----------



## TGmarie (20 März 2013)

Lena Meyer-Landrut, Mara Bergmann, Claudia Kleinert, Nora Tschirner


----------



## TGmarie (20 März 2013)

HansiWagener schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne Magdalena Neuner und Anni Friesinger sehen



Beide sähen bestimmt besonders gut als Centerfold aus :thx:


----------



## tomjuggler (27 März 2013)

vielen dank für dieses thema, ina paule möchte ich sehen


----------



## Martin1-2 (27 März 2013)

Helene Fischer
Stefanie Hertel
Jasmin Wagner


----------



## river11 (14 Apr. 2013)

Ja, wie wäre es einmal mit Bettina Wulf ? Aber nur total nackt.


----------



## monacino (16 Apr. 2013)

Mareile Höppner könnte gerne mal alles zeigen!
:WOW:


----------



## clipperton1 (16 Apr. 2013)

Jessica Ginkel


----------



## hound815 (19 Apr. 2013)

Lena Neuner, Jasmin Wagner, Judith Rackers, Maria Höfl-Riesch


----------



## Tom71 (24 Apr. 2013)

Ich würd gern mal Singa Gätgens sehen.


----------



## bundy78 (24 Apr. 2013)

Ich würde gerne Singa Gätgens sehen.


----------



## Namson (24 Apr. 2013)

uschi glas mit Gaby dDom


----------



## 1900 (24 Apr. 2013)

barbara schöneberger :thumbup:


----------



## Xtinalover (25 Apr. 2013)

Christina Aguilera!


----------



## Max100 (26 Apr. 2013)

Stefanie Hertel


----------



## lupo84 (26 Apr. 2013)

Andrea Berg


----------



## HansiWagener (27 Apr. 2013)

*AW: Wenn wollt ihr als nächsten im Playboy sehen?*



steven91 schrieb:


> egal wer
> 
> hauptsache nich jemand aus meiner familie



Hansi.Wagener--- ich würde mich über Nacktfotos von Muriel Baumeister oder
Tanja Wedhorn sehr freuen.


----------



## starcum (27 Apr. 2013)

Ruth Moschner


----------



## Dekolletefan71 (3 Mai 2013)

Andrea Sawatzki, Annie Friesinger und Rebecca Siemoneit-Barum


----------



## Masterff (4 Mai 2013)

Also ich:
Miley,Rihanna,Selena gomez,Victoria Justice,Vanilla Ninja,die Sängerin von Jennifer Rostock,Ariana Grande,Angela Gossow,Cristina Scabbia,Crucified Barbara,Frankee!!!


----------



## tmadaxe (6 Mai 2013)

river11 schrieb:


> Ja, wie wäre es einmal mit Bettina Wulf ? Aber nur total nackt.



Die Idee ist zwar ein bisschen pervers - aber geil! Ich würde das unterstützen!


----------



## diddytil (7 Mai 2013)

Barbara Schöneberger, Verona Pooth, Frauke Ludowig


----------



## prosit87 (24 Mai 2013)

Nora Tschirner!


----------



## Crash Andi (26 Mai 2013)

Mirjam Weichselbraun,Jessica Ginkel,Luise Bähr


----------



## ALF65 (26 Mai 2013)

Ruth Moschner, Alex Bechtel


----------



## realvirus (26 Mai 2013)

verona pooth


----------



## egj (26 Mai 2013)

jessica alba


----------



## sky602 (2 Juni 2013)

Hans Sarpei


----------



## omglolrofloO (4 Juni 2013)

Palina Rojinski


----------



## Moetha (12 Juni 2013)

Alina Süggeler bittesehr... So'n Leckamädsche...


----------



## minor11 (12 Juni 2013)

annemarie eilfeld


----------



## Reuters (12 Juni 2013)

Stefan Effenberg hehe


----------



## 11dudu11 (12 Juni 2013)

Katja Burkard


----------



## HansiWagener (13 Juni 2013)

Wie wärs mit Suzan Anbeh,Ursula Buschhorn oder Tanja Wedhorn


----------



## RandomCitizen (25 Juni 2013)

Nora Tschirner


----------



## Akrueger100 (25 Juni 2013)

J.L.H
Ellen Page
Jennette McCurdy


----------



## scott 1904 (18 Juli 2013)

eva brenner, katty weber.


----------



## Stefan9419 (18 Juli 2013)

Sarah Ulrich


----------



## RandomCitizen (20 Juli 2013)

Annemarie Warnkross


----------



## inkubus717 (21 Juli 2013)

Nora Tschirner - Michelle Hunzicker - Helene Fischer


----------



## luv (23 Juli 2013)

Sabiene Lisiki!


----------



## Reuters (23 Juli 2013)

Ruth Moschner


----------



## brigitte (26 Juli 2013)

senta berger, sabine postel,


----------



## Traveler_1961 (30 Juli 2013)

mircea schrieb:


> Sila Sahin war sicherlich eine große Überraschung. Wen würdet ihr gerne von den celebs im Playboy sehen?



Allison Scagliotti währe schön


----------



## Bradi (1 Aug. 2013)

anke engelcke !!!


----------



## badboy78 (1 Aug. 2013)

verona pooth annika kipp barbara schöneberger marlene lufen


----------



## hn12 (1 Aug. 2013)

Sexy Jule Görges :drip:


----------



## erwinfrank46 (1 Aug. 2013)

Isabell Hertel oder Stefanie Hertel nicht schlecht wäre auch Suzanne Anbeh


----------



## thommy180174 (1 Aug. 2013)

janina uhse


----------



## asturmlechner (2 Aug. 2013)

Ich würde gerne Maria Sharapova im Playboy sehen,oder Melanie Oesch


----------



## alex321 (8 Aug. 2013)

Ich wünsche mir schon seit Jahren Radost Bokel, aber leider wird sie es wohl nie machen :angry:


----------



## luv (8 Aug. 2013)

Michelle Hunziker


----------



## hugo48 (9 Aug. 2013)

Madeleine Wehle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vivodus (9 Aug. 2013)

*AW: Wenn wollt ihr als nächsten im Playboy sehen?*



DerMarx schrieb:


> Hm... ich finde die Playboy Bilder langweilig, immer die gleichen Posen in hochglanz polierten Sets mit Photoshop bearbeiteten Frauen.



Das sehe ich genauso.


----------



## landkarte (9 Aug. 2013)

Josefine Preuß oder Annemarie Warnkross


----------



## Anonymus (9 Aug. 2013)

alex321 schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir schon seit Jahren Radost Bokel, aber leider wird sie es wohl nie machen :angry:



In der neuen Ausgabe kannst Du sie sehen


----------



## Death Row (9 Aug. 2013)

Anonymus schrieb:


> In der neuen Ausgabe macht sie es.



War die nicht schonmal?


----------



## Nightcrawler (10 Aug. 2013)

Felicitas Woll :WOW:


----------



## vobatho (10 Aug. 2013)

alex321 schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir schon seit Jahren Radost Bokel, aber leider wird sie es wohl nie machen :angry:



Überraschung !!!
Ab Mittwoch bei deinem Zeitschriftenhändler


----------



## HoSchiMing (11 Aug. 2013)

Nina Moghaddam


----------



## Rittmeister (11 Aug. 2013)

Julia Görges wäre fabelhaft.


----------



## Rittmeister (11 Aug. 2013)

Die von Silbermond.... die ist ja sonst immer so zugeknöpft


----------



## Hstreet (12 Aug. 2013)

Mich !!!!!!!


----------



## FootPhucker (14 Aug. 2013)

Lena Meyer Landrut !


----------



## Yahooman (25 Aug. 2013)

Ehrlich gesagt würde ich Lena auch sehr gerne im Playboy sehen 

Yahooo


----------



## firefighterffg (25 Aug. 2013)

Joy Lee Juana Abiola-Müller


----------



## Davenport (25 Aug. 2013)

Miriam Pielhau


----------



## superfan2000 (28 Aug. 2013)

Stefanie Hertel


----------



## Ma3 (29 Aug. 2013)

Sabine Lisicki :>


----------



## Speedy95 (30 Aug. 2013)

Annemarie warnkross, sylvie van der vaart


----------



## Lanzlotlink (31 Aug. 2013)

Cornelia Gröschel:WOW:


----------



## zool (4 Sep. 2013)

Nela oder Nazan wären toll!!!:WOW:


----------



## MarcelausZ (5 Sep. 2013)

nazan eckes


----------



## tmadaxe (8 Sep. 2013)

FootPhucker schrieb:


> Lena Meyer Landrut !



geile Idee!! Aber das traut das blöde Huhn sich doch nie im Leben ....


----------



## Nicci72 (9 Sep. 2013)

Birgit Klaus - wird sie wohl leider nicht tun...


----------



## yoda77 (10 Sep. 2013)

sabine lisicki


----------



## Blinkibill (10 Sep. 2013)

Panagiota Petridou


----------



## rotbuche (11 Sep. 2013)

alex321 schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir schon seit Jahren Radost Bokel, aber leider wird sie es wohl nie machen :angry:



Doch, Wunsch wurde sofort erfüllt. siehe Playboy 09/2013!


----------



## chris1712 (11 Sep. 2013)

Vanessa Blumhagen


----------



## BigAnton (17 Sep. 2013)

Wie wärs mit Annemarie Warnkross?


----------



## BigAnton (17 Sep. 2013)

Annemarie Warnkross wäre geil


----------



## Orthus (17 Sep. 2013)

Wurde ja schon etliche Mal erwähnt, aber Stefanie Kloß von Silbermond wär schon echt was. :-D


----------



## gunny58 (22 Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wenn wollt ihr als nächsten im Playboy sehen?*



steven91 schrieb:


> egal wer
> 
> hauptsache nich jemand aus meiner familie



Der ist gut....


----------



## bulle (22 Sep. 2013)

Nazan Eckes


----------



## sepnim (22 Sep. 2013)

Danke für das schöne Bonbon


----------



## customsys (22 Sep. 2013)

Bei Barbara Schöneberger und Kim Fisher müsste ich mir sicherlich die entsprechenden Ausgaben kaufen


----------



## Chamser81 (23 Sep. 2013)

Von den deutschen Stars und Sternchen die Palina Rojinski.

Und international Kate Upton.


----------



## ThorstenKlaus (23 Sep. 2013)

Nasan Eckes, Helene Fischer


----------



## nextway (24 Sep. 2013)

veroona.....


----------



## Hase59 (24 Sep. 2013)

Iris Mareike Stehen


----------



## Reuters (25 Sep. 2013)

RENATE KÜNAST!!!

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kincsobv (26 Sep. 2013)

Claudia Kleinert


----------



## daelliker (26 Sep. 2013)

Ich hätte gerne die Griechin Panagiota Petridou oder die Chilenin Cote de Pablo


----------



## Fuechslein (2 Okt. 2013)

Célia Okoyino da Mbabi (bzw. seit August Célia Šašić, die hat ja geheiratet) wäre nicht schlecht.


----------



## superfan2000 (6 Okt. 2013)

Stefanie Hertel


----------



## Xaver (9 Okt. 2013)

Mir würden da spontan die versammelten Sky-Sport-News-HD-Damen einfallen.


----------



## Miramar (10 Okt. 2013)

Barbara Schöneberger und Claudia Kleinert , die Wetterfee von N24 die manchmal die Klamotten von Air Berlin anhat .....


----------



## mibfun (17 Okt. 2013)

sylvie van der vaart


----------



## pueblo13 (18 Okt. 2013)

Die süße Sandra Thier und auch die Claudia Kleinert


----------



## HoSchiMing (19 Okt. 2013)

Anna Julia Kapfelsperger


----------



## Henmarina (22 Okt. 2013)

Janina Flieger - auf jeden Fall !!!


----------



## stripp (22 Okt. 2013)

Sylvie Van der Vaart, Fiona Erdmann nochmal und Lena Meyer-Landrut


----------



## hamburgstyler89 (23 Okt. 2013)

Julia Görges kann ich mir sehr gut im Playboy vorstellen!


----------



## schnupie (30 Okt. 2013)

mircea schrieb:


> Sila Sahin war sicherlich eine große Überraschung. Wen würdet ihr gerne von den deutschen celebs im Playboy sehen?



Nova Meierhenrich
Nazan Eckes
:thx:


----------



## aldoraine23 (31 Okt. 2013)

Frida Gold


----------



## aldoraine23 (31 Okt. 2013)

oder Palina Rojinski


----------



## Quaisar (31 Okt. 2013)

Ganz klar dunja hayali


----------



## Lupin (5 Nov. 2013)

Eine Frau die mittlerweile schon älter ist, aber trotzdem heiß rüber kommt und sowieso immer mehr Haut zeigt wär: Andrea Berg


----------



## Klosterbruder (7 Nov. 2013)

Jeanette Biedermann wäre toll


----------



## Sierae (7 Nov. 2013)

:thumbup: *Tamina Kallert - aber das bleibt ein Wunschtraum!:thumbup:*


----------



## superfan2000 (7 Nov. 2013)

Stefanie Hertel


----------



## juanlobo (10 Nov. 2013)

STEFANIE HERTEL...splitternackt, ohne Photoshopping!!!!

Na, wird wohl nix. Weiß ich schon.


----------



## Emmi (13 Nov. 2013)

Tina Kaiser und Alida Kurras nochmal


----------



## mrfun (17 Nov. 2013)

Angela Finger-Erben
Jennifer Knäble
Annika Kipp
Maxi Biewer


----------



## Franzw (18 Nov. 2013)

Joy Lee Juana Abiola


----------



## Pepperboy (20 Nov. 2013)

Palina Rojinski und Lena Meyer-Landrut. Aber die werden beide wohl so schnell nicht im Playboy landen bzw. nie


----------



## BlinkyBill (23 Nov. 2013)

mircea schrieb:


> Sila Sahin war sicherlich eine große Überraschung. Wen würdet ihr gerne von den deutschen celebs im Playboy sehen?



Catherine Vogel würde ich gerne sehen. Ehe sie zu alt wird.


----------



## dodo (24 Nov. 2013)

In letzter Zeit sind ja mit Sophia Thomalla (Hammer!), Anneke Dürkopp, LaFee, Claudelle Deckert, Radost Bokel und Julia Menke schon Wünsche erfüllt worden.
Träume gibt es natürlich eine Menge, z.B. Helene Fischer, Magdalena Neuer, Lena Meyer-Landrut, Lena Gercke, Rebecca Mir, Annica Hansen, Sarah Ulrich, Sarah Engels, Janin Reinhardt, Jeanette Biedermann, Sandra Schneiders, Sylvie van der Vaart, Mirjam Weichselbraun, Eva Padberg, Lilli Hollunder, Inez Bjoerg David, Fernanda, Brandao, Lulu Lewe, Vanessa Struhler, Katarzyna Lenhardt Collien Fernandes, Bahar Kizil, Mandy Graff, Julia Simic, .........


----------



## Krone1 (24 Nov. 2013)

Klosterbruder schrieb:


> Jeanette Biedermann wäre toll



oder Mirjam Weichselbraun


----------



## playboy88 (24 Nov. 2013)

Helene Fischer !


----------



## HBeene (24 Nov. 2013)

dodo schrieb:


> Träume gibt es natürlich eine Menge, z.B. Helene Fischer, Magdalena Neuer, Lena Meyer-Landrut, Lena Gercke, Rebecca Mir, Annica Hansen, Sarah Ulrich, Sarah Engels, Janin Reinhardt, Jeanette Biedermann, Sandra Schneiders, Sylvie van der Vaart, Mirjam Weichselbraun, Eva Padberg, Lilli Hollunder, Inez Bjoerg David, Fernanda, Brandao, Lulu Lewe, Vanessa Struhler, Katarzyna Lenhardt Collien Fernandes, Bahar Kizil, Mandy Graff, Julia Simic, .........



Dann besorge dir mal Playboy 5-2004, 7-2006 und 7-2011!

Mit dem PB gehts abwärts, ob da noch ne "große" Frau kommt...

Dr. Theiss wäre nicht schlecht!


----------



## palettix (30 Nov. 2013)

Lena! :thumbup:


----------



## Celecaora (1 Dez. 2013)

Lena Meyer Landrut


----------



## Tigy (1 Dez. 2013)

Lena Meyer Landrut


----------



## stripp (2 Dez. 2013)

oder auch Helene Fischer, Magdalena Neuer, Lena Gercke, Rebecca Mir, Sarah Engels, Victoria Justice, Ariana Grande, Luisa Hartema und Daniella Monet...


----------



## knochentrocken (6 Dez. 2013)

Annett Möller
Annemarie Carpendale
Lena Meyer-Landrut
Lena Gercke
Funda Vanroy
Judith Rakers
Annica Hansen


----------



## Akrueger100 (6 Dez. 2013)

*Nadine Mierdorf*


----------



## Gerdwolf (7 Dez. 2013)

*AW: Wenn wollt ihr als nächsten im Playboy sehen?*



didi0815 schrieb:


> Stimme dem voll und umfassend zu



Ebenfalls!


----------



## prosit87 (8 Dez. 2013)

Anna Fenninger


----------



## BEDDE (9 Dez. 2013)

Cornelia Wehmeyer:thumbup:


----------



## fattony (9 Dez. 2013)

Einige wurden schon genannt:

Jennifer Knäble, Helene Fischer, Nela Panghy-Lee und Maxi Biewer natürlich


----------



## HoSchiMing (9 Dez. 2013)

Clara Dolny fänd ich auch gut


----------



## young_gun (10 Dez. 2013)

immer wieder Alina Süggeler!!!


----------



## Extra565 (18 Dez. 2013)

Palina Rojinski

Bettina Tietjen


----------



## Imbus2 (19 Dez. 2013)

jennifer lawrence


----------



## rumbiak (19 Dez. 2013)

..........Jennifer Ulrich, Karoline Herfurth, Mandy Capristo.......


----------



## keko11 (20 Dez. 2013)

Jennifer Knäble !!!


----------



## voodooo1 (21 Dez. 2013)

Helene Fischer und Lena!!


----------



## tschery1 (22 Dez. 2013)

Anna Fenninger

Cristina do Reo

Frida Gold

Helene Fischer

Jeanette Biedermann

Sylvie Meis 

... man darf ja noch träumen, oder?


----------



## Death Row (22 Dez. 2013)

tschery1 schrieb:


> Frida Gold



Ich persönlich will nur die Alina Süggeler im Heft sehen 
Aber ich weiss was du meinst 

Ich persönlich würde ..... meine Betriebsärztin gerne im Heft sehen wollen :drip:


----------



## HoSchiMing (1 Jan. 2014)

Collien Fernandes


----------



## Ghettoparty (1 Jan. 2014)

auf jeden fall Lena


----------



## dodama878 (2 Jan. 2014)

Julia Görges


----------



## opend2 (6 Jan. 2014)

Alina Süggeler ( Sängerin bei Frida Gold )

und natürlich Lena M-L


----------



## hamburgstyler89 (6 Jan. 2014)

Pünktlich zum Dschungelcamp zieht wieder eine Kandidatin und blank und diesmal wird es GABBY sein. Sie war ja mal bei Popstars!

Gabby Rinne gibts bald nackt im Playboy! - Intouch Online

Ich gebe zu, dass ich mich auf diese Ausgabe sehr freue, weil ich sie damals bei Popstars schon extrem heiß fand. Bin mal echt gespannt wie die Bilder geworden sind! Nächste Woche Donnerstag wissen wir mehr!


----------



## superfan2000 (7 Jan. 2014)

Die junge Schauspielerin Josefine Preuss würde ich gern nackt sehen. :drip:


----------



## harriolli81 (10 Jan. 2014)

Collien Fernandes


----------



## g60 (10 Jan. 2014)

Annemarie Carpendale, Helene Fischer und Nazan Eckes


----------



## frankegerhard10 (11 Jan. 2014)

Nur angela finger Erben


----------



## Big*Ben (12 Jan. 2014)

Sandra Schneiders wäre ein Traum!!!


----------



## Death Row (12 Jan. 2014)

superfan2000 schrieb:


> Die junge Schauspielerin Josefine Preuss würde ich gern nackt sehen. :drip:



Die ist doch in JEDEM ihrer Filme nackt

Auf Gabby lass ich mich mal ein.


----------



## checker639 (12 Jan. 2014)

Anna Katharina Samsel:thumbup:


----------



## Yvette (21 Jan. 2014)

Judith Rakers


----------



## berndt (25 Jan. 2014)

Aglaia Szyszkowitz


----------



## asturmlechner (10 Feb. 2014)

Hilary Duff u. Melanie Oesch


----------



## Chrishdh (10 Feb. 2014)

Jenifer Rostock


----------



## gundilie (14 Feb. 2014)

Sabrina Staubitz


----------



## Soere1990 (16 Feb. 2014)

Barbara Schöneberger!


----------



## chris1712 (22 Feb. 2014)

franzi van almsick
marlene lufen


----------



## mixtec (23 Feb. 2014)

Claudia Kleinert und Kamilla Senjo!


----------



## prosit87 (23 Feb. 2014)

Margareta Kozuch


----------



## SONNYBLACK (23 Feb. 2014)

sylvie meis


----------



## hacken70 (24 Feb. 2014)

Ich würde mich über Eva Brenner freuen.


----------



## DaFunk84 (26 Feb. 2014)

Ganz klar Annemarie Carpendale!!! :jumping:


----------



## Jürgen28 (27 Feb. 2014)

Sabine Sauer
Birgit Schrowange
Felicitas Woll
Ruth Moschner


----------



## Chip0978 (27 Feb. 2014)

henriette heinze oder adelheid arndt


----------



## harry1957 (28 Feb. 2014)

Ich möchte gerne Simone Panteleit vom SAT1 sehen


----------



## harry1957 (28 Feb. 2014)

Ich möchte Marlene Lufen Vom SAT1 sehen


----------



## harry1957 (28 Feb. 2014)

Ich möchte Karen Heinrichs vom SAT1 sehen


----------



## Octavarium (1 März 2014)

Da gäbe es eine ganze Menge, aber ich will hier keine hundert Namen auflisten, also entscheide ich mich national für MAGDALENA NEUNER und international für MILA KUNIS!


----------



## knochentrocken (3 März 2014)

Jessica Ginkel
Annett Möller
Funda Vanroy
Verena Wriedt
Judith Rakers


----------



## viperxxl80 (5 März 2014)

Amber Heard (wobei indirekt war sie schon dabei) hat ja in der gefloppten Serie "Playboy club" gespielt


----------



## rescue (6 März 2014)

Melissa Ortiz-Gomez


----------



## toralf11 (6 März 2014)

Katrin Huß


----------



## discusgr (12 März 2014)

Ina Dietz, Claudia von Brauchitsch, Julia Böhm, Katrin Huss


----------



## Sippi83 (14 März 2014)

Sylvie Meis


----------



## bitchyalien (15 März 2014)

LaFee because she looked extremely sexy in 2012


----------



## prosit87 (22 März 2014)

Anna F. (Wappel)


----------



## asturmlechner (24 März 2014)

Ich würde mir Hilary Duff wünschen!


----------



## chris85 (24 März 2014)

Magdalena Neuner wäre toll, die soll sich endlich trauen, gerne auch schwanger.


----------



## brigitte (24 März 2014)

Senta Berger, Saskia Vester, Sabine Postel


----------



## tschery1 (24 März 2014)

Eine Österreich-Ausgabe mit

Nadine Beiler
Senta Berger 
Anna F.
Silvia Hackl (again)
Johanna Setzer 
Valerie


----------



## esell (25 März 2014)

Barbara Schöneberger, und gerne nochmal die Thomallas. Mutter und Tochter


----------



## goraji (28 März 2014)

Palina, ganz klare Sache, da würden die Verkaufszahlen "durchs Dach gehen"....


----------



## mcross93 (30 März 2014)

Lena Meyer-Landrut


----------



## hugo48 (30 März 2014)

madeleine wehle, joey grit winkler, marlene lufen, jessy wellmer....lecker....


----------



## Masterff (31 März 2014)

Vanilla Ninja (Katrin Siska,Lenna Kuurma,Piret Järvis, Maarja, Triinu Kivilaan)
Angela Gossow, Tarja Turunen
Shakira, Megan Fox, Beyonce, Rihanna, Ashley Tisdale, Ariana Grande, Victoria Justice, Ronda Rousey, Miesha Tate, Selena Gomez
Jennifer Lopez


----------



## Diero (31 März 2014)

Barbara Schöneberger, Claudia Kleinert


----------



## Quackianer (1 Apr. 2014)

Definitiv Funda Vanroy und/oder Josefine Preuß!


----------



## Franke (13 Apr. 2014)

Veronica Ferres das wärs


----------



## Crazyboy (13 Apr. 2014)

Ich hätte gern folgende Damen im Playboy:
Alizee,Katja Woywood und Shakira.


----------



## Ringalinga (7 Mai 2014)

Palina for the win xD


----------



## Xopa (9 Mai 2014)

Mara Bergmann! :WOW:


----------



## superfan2000 (11 Mai 2014)

Die Stefanie Hertel :drip::drip::drip:


----------



## bonobo0815 (17 Mai 2014)

Nina Eichinger


----------



## Shavedharry (18 Mai 2014)

da gibt es einige....Sylvie Meis, Sarah Connor, Nazan Eckes, Sarah Engels, Funda Vanroy...


----------



## jiggleit (24 Mai 2014)

*Palina Rojinski* (!), Lena Gercke, Annica Hansen, Lena Meyer-Landrut


----------



## aerox123 (25 Mai 2014)

Dana Golombek


----------



## Walt (26 Mai 2014)

Nadine Menz, die neue Ayla aus GZSZ - HEIZZZZZ:


----------



## Coolman_86 (27 Mai 2014)

Jeanette Biedermann, Verona Pooth, Judith Rakers


----------



## dodo (29 Mai 2014)

andrea kaiser wäre auch super


----------



## chris85 (29 Mai 2014)

Dito Andrea Kaiser wäre wirklich mal reif dafür.


----------



## Mogwai68 (29 Mai 2014)

*AW: Wenn wollt ihr als nächsten im Playboy sehen?*



DerMarx schrieb:


> Hm... ich finde die Playboy Bilder langweilig, immer die gleichen Posen in hochglanz polierten Sets mit Photoshop bearbeiteten Frauen.



Sehe ich ähnlich , wobei ich die Strandfotos nunmal überhaupt null erotisch finde


----------



## mad_max123 (30 Mai 2014)

Sarah Ulrich hätte was ^^


----------



## Horkus (11 Juni 2014)

Sexy Julia Fljat


----------



## Darknizz (14 Juni 2014)

jiggleit schrieb:


> *Palina Rojinski* (!), Lena Gercke, Annica Hansen, Lena Meyer-Landrut



Die Annica gabs schonmal im Playboy als Playmate 

Meine Wunschliste umfasst auch so einige Damen.
Allen voran natürlich Palina  , aber auch Arzu Bazman, Funda Vanroy, Verona Pooth (wobei die inzwischen die beste Zeit leider hinter sich hat), Lena, und aus dem internationalen Bereich wäre Jennifer Lawrence der absolute Hammer.


----------



## klowurst90 (14 Juni 2014)

babsi eindeutig


----------



## sora87 (15 Juni 2014)

1.) Verona Pooth
2.) Sonja Kraus
3.) Lena Meyer Landrut


----------



## Florida Rolf (15 Juni 2014)

Kathy Weber
Martina Hill


----------



## chris1712 (5 Juli 2014)

Franziska van Almsick


----------



## Henmarina (10 Juli 2014)

Isabell Horn :thumbup:


----------



## Death Row (10 Juli 2014)

Ich hoffe aktuell auf *Linda Marlen Runge*


----------



## AnitaBonghit (16 Juli 2014)

Death Row schrieb:


> Ich hoffe aktuell auf *Linda Marlen Runge*



gzsz leute immer gern gesehen, war aber dieses jahr schon...

fernanda brandao könnte es mal machen


----------



## pesy (23 Sep. 2014)

ganz klar Martina Hill:thumbup:


----------



## Dreamcatcher (23 Sep. 2014)

*Conchita Wurst :thumbup:*


----------



## Belzebub (24 Sep. 2014)

Palina Rojinski


----------



## 5799stefan (29 Sep. 2014)

Helene Fischer wäre der Hammer, aber die macht das im Leben nicht 

Collien oder Gülcan wären nicht schlecht.


----------



## kolle2020 (8 Okt. 2014)

Sarah Ulrich


----------



## Bulletin xad (22 Okt. 2014)

:WOW:Kamilla Senjo und Mareile Höppner ("Brisant"-Moderatorinnen)


----------



## jemu80 (25 Okt. 2014)

Sabine Lisicki


----------



## Walt (25 Okt. 2014)

Ich würde dort gerne die extrem geile 

*Iris Mareike Steen *sehen:







Gruß
Walt


----------



## Freibier (31 Okt. 2014)

Ich hätte aktuell total Lust auf die Schiedsrichterin: Bibiana Steinhaus


----------



## hans.wagener (11 Nov. 2014)

1. Helene Fischer 
2. Felicitas Woll
3. Verona Poth
Aber ich glaube keine der 3 zieht sich für den Playboy aus.
Aber man weiß ja nie, bei der Sandra Speichert hätte ich das auch nicht erwartet.
Und da sind ja super schöne Aufnahmen draus geworden.


----------



## hans.wagener (11 Nov. 2014)

*AW: Wenn wollt ihr als nächsten im Playboy sehen?*

Ich weiß ja nicht was ihr alle mit der Lena habt.:thumbup:


Franky70 schrieb:


> Unsere Lena!


----------



## superfan2000 (16 Nov. 2014)

Die Stefanie Hertel wäre traumhaft. :drip::drip::drip:


----------



## 5799stefan (13 Dez. 2014)

Ella Endlich :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Masterff (14 Dez. 2014)

Also ich:

Vanilla Ninja
Ariana Grande
Katy Perry
Selena Gomez
Victoria Justice
Jennifer Love Hewitt
Sarah Michelle Gellar
Michelle Trachtenberg
Jessica Alba
Jennifer Lopez
Vanessa Hudgens
Fernanda Brandao
Shakira
Megan Fox
Rihanna
Jennifer Weist
Angela Gossow
Crucified Barbara
Kerli
Kaley Cuoco


----------



## SSpikeS (14 Dez. 2014)

Scarlett Johansson
Katy Perry
Kirsten Dunst
Iris Mareike Steen
Rihanna
Folien Fernandes
Jennifer Connely


----------



## FAXE001de (4 Jan. 2015)

Ein Duett der Barbara's:

*Barbara Karlich *und 
*Barbara Schöneberger*


----------



## mkk (18 Jan. 2015)

lena meyer landrut


----------



## januskopf (20 Jan. 2015)

Johanna Klum
Collien Ferandez
Lena Meyer-Landrut
Franzi van Almsick
Mirjam Weichselbraun
Bettina Cramer 
Marlene Lufen

Ich kann nicht sagen, wen von diesen Damen ich am liebsten sehen würde. Am besten alle


----------



## 5799stefan (24 Jan. 2015)

Lena Meyer-Landrut
henriette richter röhl
henriette confurius


----------



## Stoney (25 Jan. 2015)

Meine Top3

Helene Fischer
Sylvie Meis
Janina Uhse


----------



## popeye79 (14 März 2015)

Angela Finger-Erben, Jennifer Knäble, Nazan Eckes, Elena Bruhns, Birgit von Benzel, Maxi Biewer, Miriam Lange, Susann Schumacher, Saskia Naumann, Birgit Schrowange, Jessica Ginkel, Bettina Cramer, Alina Merkau, Nadine Krüger, Karen Heinrichs, Angelika Petersen, Lena Meyer-Landrut, die neue von GZSZ Valentina ...., Helene Fischer


----------



## popeye79 (14 März 2015)

kleiner nachtrag noch von mir.
simone panteleit, annika kipp
und nicht zu vergessen, die atemberaubende Anette Möller


----------



## Buschi25 (15 März 2015)

Andrea Kaiser
Barbara Schöneberger
Helene Fischer
Iris-Mareike Steen
Cathy Fischer
Andrea Kiewel 

da gibt es so einige die man gerne sehen würde


----------



## Max100 (15 März 2015)

Iris-Mareike Steen
Jessica Ginke
Janina Uhse


----------



## Walt (10 Apr. 2015)

Max100 schrieb:


> Iris-Mareike Steen
> Jessica Ginke
> Janina Uhse



Genau die richtige Auswahl Max!

Votet mal bei Deutschlands Soap-Girl 2015. Link siehe unten!


----------



## stabud (6 Juli 2015)

Annemarie Carpendale


----------



## sas1974 (18 Juli 2015)

Roberta Bieling!


----------



## Death Row (18 Juli 2015)

*Fernanda Brandao*


----------



## Buttman (23 Juli 2015)

Martina Hill!!!:thumbup:


----------



## prosit87 (15 Aug. 2015)

Leonore Capell


----------



## punkerali (18 Aug. 2015)

Palina rojinski oder enissa amani oder carolin kebekus...gibts viele


----------



## Walt (18 Aug. 2015)

*Die deutsche Skispringerin Juliane Seyfarth!*


----------



## Max100 (21 Aug. 2015)

Beatrice Egli


----------



## pofan (12 Sep. 2015)

:WOW:claudia kleinert bitte:WOW:


----------



## PackerGermany (12 Sep. 2015)




----------



## mikki6 (15 Sep. 2015)

Birgit Schrowange, Marlene Lufen, Maria Furthwängler, Marietta Slomka und Gundula Gause.


----------



## 5799stefan (20 Sep. 2015)

Taylor swift, selena gomez, lena


----------



## tonastar (30 Okt. 2015)

Lena Gercke


----------



## M soccer13 (4 Jan. 2016)

Sylvie Meis und Fernanda Brandao


----------



## nafets28 (4 Jan. 2016)

Naja, die Sabine Lisicki mal im Playboy wäre nicht schlecht....


----------



## tvgirlslover (5 Jan. 2016)

Miriam Lange


----------



## Walt (5 Jan. 2016)

Deutschlands schönste Sportlerin: Juliane Seyfarth


----------



## Death Row (5 Jan. 2016)

*Maren Hammerschmidt* und überhaupt alle süßen deutschen Biathletinnen


----------



## big king2 (5 Jan. 2016)

1: Barbara Schöneberger, Annemarie Warnkross, Charlotte Würdig
2: Verona Pooth
3: Alida, Jeanette Biedermann


----------



## dcmer (17 Jan. 2016)

Yvonne Pferrer, Lena Meyer-Landruth.


----------



## Letsgo (7 Feb. 2016)

Diana Staehly, Stefanie Hertel


----------



## frontlinea (16 Okt. 2016)

Julia Goerges


----------



## FAXE001de (29 Okt. 2016)

1. Ashley Graham
2. Claudia Kleinert
3. Barbara Karlich


----------



## JassyW92 (6 Juni 2017)

Sarah Lombardi, Beatrice Egli oder Marlen Lufen


----------



## rezaznm (21 Juni 2017)

wooooow ferres


----------



## kopi74 (21 Juni 2017)

Die Mädels vom SAT1- Frühstücksfernsehen


----------



## Koppdrop (27 Juni 2017)

Auf jeden Fall Rebecca Mir :WOW: wink2 :WOW:


----------



## superfan2000 (27 Sep. 2017)

Die Stefanie Hertel hat einiges zu bieten...


----------



## hsvbaer (27 Sep. 2017)

Angela Finger-Erben, Jennifer Knäble,Helene Fischer,Marlene Lufen


----------



## Buschi25 (27 Sep. 2017)

Barbara Schöneberger
Jennifer Knäbel
Ruth Moschner
Sonja Zietlow
Jasmin Wagner
Jeanette Biedermann


----------



## hanswurst87 (4 Okt. 2017)

Sophia Thiel
Paula Krämer
Vanessa Blum

Alles Instagram-Mädls


----------



## superfan2000 (8 Okt. 2017)

Die Stefanie Hertel sollte sich mal ganz nackt präsentieren. Diese Frau ist einfach nur richtig geil.


----------



## JassyW92 (8 Okt. 2017)

Sarah Lombardi oder Laura Wotorra


----------



## capri216 (10 Okt. 2017)

Lombardi wäre schon geil, Die Helene hat es nicht nötig und die Bilder von der Wontorra im Badeanzug haben mir schon gereicht, die hat echt ne scheiß Figur.


----------



## spem (10 Okt. 2017)

Katrin Heß


----------



## alpaslan (6 Nov. 2017)

Jennifer Knäbel


----------



## alpaslan (6 Nov. 2017)

Die Pahde Schwestern wären der Hammer


----------



## MEXI22 (6 Nov. 2017)

Ganz klar Valentina und cheyenne pahde. Am besten zusammen


----------



## bärlauch (10 Dez. 2017)

Jetzt wäre es an der Zeit das Steffi Graf sich mal im Play-Boy ablichten lassen würde.......
Das Aussehen hätte sie allemal dafür......
Wird wohl ein Traum bleiben........


----------



## japaninja (10 Dez. 2017)

japaninja schrieb:


> 1.Pamela Großer
> 2.Verona Pooth
> 3.Annette Frier
> 4.Sophie Marceau
> ...


----------



## superfan2000 (22 Jan. 2018)

Die deutsch-amerikanische Schlagersängerin Sarah Jane Scott möchte ich sehr gern nackt im "Playboy" sehen.


----------



## superfan2000 (11 Juni 2018)

Die bildhübsche Marie Reim wünsche ich mir mal im Playboy. Die Marie ist sehr, sehr sexy und hat alles wovon die Männer träumen.


----------



## zülli (11 Juni 2018)

Alina merkau und Marlene lufen


----------



## Walt (14 Juni 2018)

Gamze Senol


----------



## savvas (22 Sep. 2018)

Ich könnte jetzt auch jede Menge Damen nennen, die ich gerne im Playboy sehen würde.
Aber es wird nichts nützen, deshalb lasse ich es bleiben.


----------



## schnubbel (23 Sep. 2018)

Ich bin auf jeden Fall für *Gina Lückenkemper*. Wenn auch mega unwahrscheinlich, aber egal


----------



## flok_mok (23 Sep. 2018)

lena ml und vanessa mai wären meine favoriten


----------



## javier (23 Okt. 2018)

Marlene lufen


----------



## HawkeyeBerlin (22 Nov. 2018)

Entweder Cote de Pablo oder - noch besser - Ella Endlich!!


----------



## Walt (30 Nov. 2018)

Die Umfrage "Wer wird Deutschlands Soap-Girl 2018" endet in einem Monat.

Noch ist nichts entscheiden!

Besonders die Plätze 2 bis 7 sind noch hart umkämpft.

Bitte stimmt ab, falls Ihr es noch nicht getan habt. Mehrfachauswahl ist ausdrücklich erlaubt und erwünscht.

Gruß
Walt


----------



## superfan2000 (29 Jan. 2019)

Die neue Dschungelcampkönigin Evelyn Burdecki möchte ich sehr gerne im nächsten Playboy sehen. Die Evelyn ist eine richtig geile Sexbombe mit einer geilen Titten.


----------



## Markus 19 (30 Jan. 2019)

Helene Fischer, Sylvie meis, Ruth moschner, Fernanda brandao, Valentina pahde


----------



## youngmario (31 Jan. 2019)

Jessika Westen


----------



## boggensack224 (17 Apr. 2019)

Ich bin auch der Meinung das es an der Zeit wäre, dass Marlene Lufen im Playboy abgelichtet erscheint! Sie ist einfach traumhaft schön!!! DANKE!!!


----------



## Walt (25 Apr. 2019)

Die kurvige Antonia Michalsky :drip:


----------



## honkey (25 Apr. 2019)

:knie: Beatrice Egli, Ruth Moschner!!!


----------



## u111344 (25 Apr. 2019)

Alina Merkau, Lena, Janine Kunze


----------



## GeilerPromiFan (17 Mai 2019)

Lena Gercke, Laura Wontorra, Helene Fischer, Lena Meyer-Landrut, Jennifer Knäble, Angelique Kerber, Julia Görges, Anna Seidel, Jeanette Biedermann, Janina Uhse,


----------



## Walt (5 Juni 2019)

Und es ist tatsächlich passiert:

Antonia Michalsky ist im nackt im nächsten Playboy zu sehen!

Bittet votet für Antonia bei der Wahl zu Deutschlands-Soap-Girl 2019, Abstimmungsgruppe 1!



Walt schrieb:


> Die kurvige Antonia Michalsky :drip:


----------



## Death Row (21 Juli 2019)

Cheyenne Pahde. Valentina Pahde. Zusammen oder getrennt.


----------



## Markus 19 (17 Aug. 2019)

Ruth Moschner
Helene Fischer
Janina Uhse
Lena Meyer Landrut


----------



## capri216 (18 Aug. 2019)

Also an den Zwillingen ist ja nichts dran, braucht man nicht.

Die Lena muß ich nicht haben ,ist ja ja ein fürchtlicher Hungerhaken. Aber die Lena Gercke wäre ein Highlight, wobei es die im Moment wahrscheinlich nicht nötig hat.

Die Ruth wäre auch was und die J. Kunze war ja schon im Playboy, wobei die Bilder damals echt scheiße waren. Die Nachfolgerin der Ruth bei Grill den Henssler ginge auch, wobei ich die unsympatisch finde, aber egal.

Schnuckelchen hat glaube ich in der Zwischenzeit Hängetitten.

Ella Endlich auch gut., die Helene brauch ich nicht , da hat mir letztes Jahr die Linda Hesse besser gefallen. Und über die Fernnada würde ich mich auch freuen usw


----------



## superfan2000 (1 Feb. 2020)

Die kleine Stefanie Hertel sollte sich einmal für den Playboy nackt ihren Fans zeigen. Einen geilen Arsch und geile Titten hat das Luder ja.❤❤❤


----------



## FAXE001de (1 Mai 2020)

Barbara Karlich


----------



## Hein Mueck (19 Mai 2020)

Mageile.. eh, Mareile Höppner :knie:


----------



## eule1278 (28 Mai 2020)

Jasmin Wagner
Daniela Katzenberger
Lena Meyer-Landrut
Janina Uhse
Cheyenne & Valentina Pahde
Palina Rojinski
Cosma Shiva Hagen(ein zweites mal)
...
Megan Fox
Morena Baccarin
Ashley Tisdale


----------



## Dennis0205 (3 Juni 2020)

Laura Wontorra!!


----------



## Kreator550 (3 Juni 2020)

Vllt Mareile Höppner???


----------



## superfan2000 (4 Juni 2020)

Die kleine Johanna Mross ist eine geile Sexbombe mit geilen Titten.


----------



## Blankstaar (5 Juni 2020)

Valentina Pahde


----------



## Schamröte (6 Juni 2020)

IMHO kommt es gar nicht so sehr darauf an, wer sich für den Playboy auszieht, sondern wie die Bilder gemacht sind und wozu der Promi bereit ist. Ines Quermann z.B. ist so überhaupt nicht mein Typ, ihre Bilder gehören aber zu den besten der letzten Jahre, eben weil sie auch bereit war, wirkliche Nacktbilder veröffentlichen zu lassen. Und ja, nackt gefällt sie mir sogar, was ich nicht erwartet hätte. Das krasse Gegenbeispiel sind die grauenvollen Bilder von Ina Paule Klink, die gehören zum Erbärmlichsten, was ich je im Playboy gesehen habe.


----------



## Oznav (6 Juni 2020)

Da gibt es zu viele
Barbara Schöneberger, Verona Pooth, Ruth Moschner, Palina Rojinski, Jeanette Biedermann, Barbara Karlich, Laura Wontorra, Helene Fischer...


----------



## Walt (3 Juli 2020)

Josephine Becker


----------



## Dennis0205 (22 Sep. 2020)

Was denkt ihr, wie groß ist die Chance das Laura Wontorra sich für den Playboy ausziehen würde?


----------



## Walt (24 Nov. 2020)

Alica Schmidt, denn sie ist ein wirklich heißes Stück! 






Ach ja Freunde, mach doch noch mit bei der Wahl zu Deutschlands Soap-Girl 2020. Link unten!

Läuft noch bis Silvester. Freue mich über Euer Voting.

Gruß
Walt


----------



## spiderdiner (25 Nov. 2020)

Jasmin Wagner!!


----------



## Walt (28 Dez. 2020)

*NUR NOCH 3 TAGE!*

Heute in genau 3 Tagen ist Silvester.

Und genau an diesem Tag endet die Wahl zu *Deutschlands-Soap-Girl 2020. *
Aber noch nichts, gar nichts entschieden.

Eure Stimme zählt! *Bitte stimmt ab, wenn Ihr es noch nicht getan habt!*

Mehrfachauswahl ist ausdrücklich erlaubt.

Unterstützen wir unsere Abstimmungen gegenseitig!

*Wer wird Deutschlands Soap-Girl 2020?*
*
JETZT ABSTIMMEN!*

Gruß
Walt 

Link unten!


----------



## Celair (17 Jan. 2021)

Palina Rojinksi
Lena Gercke
Helene Fischer
Sylvie Meis


----------



## bluemchenlecker (20 Jan. 2021)

spiderdiner schrieb:


> Jasmin Wagner!!


Halte ich übrigens mittlerweile für nicht mehr so unwahrscheinlich...


----------



## NAFFTIE (20 Feb. 2021)

Liza Waschke die Darstellerin von Milla Brandt aus Berlin Tag und Nacht . das wäre mal ein Highlight


----------



## spunk88888 (6 Juli 2021)

Ich habe da immer noch ein paar frühere GNTM-Mädels auf meiner Wunschliste.

Ganz oben: Rebecca Mir

Nichts einzuwenden gegen Betty Taube, Barbara Meier, Janna Wiese, Celine Bethmann und viele andere ^^


----------



## StefanKa (14 Juli 2021)

Valea Katharina Scalabrino


----------



## curious01 (15 Juli 2021)

so ne Sache, weil playboy etwas zuviel zu retuschieren scheint. Machen aber eigentlich alle Magazine. Ob bunte, gala usw. 

Ich überlege noch


----------



## dasandro87 (21 Juli 2021)

Wolke Hegenbart


----------



## Dharmagreg (21 Juli 2021)

Nina Ruge - Alles wird Gut!


----------



## Celebuser92 (21 Juli 2021)

*AW: Wenn wollt ihr als nächsten im Playboy sehen?*



Chamser81 schrieb:


> Meine Top 3 wären da.
> 
> 1. Barbara Schöneberger
> 2. Christine Neubauer
> 3. Kim Fisher



*Ohja die 3 hören sich richtig gut an, hoffe das wird gelesen und umgesetzt von den heißen Mäusen *


----------



## Dharmagreg (21 Juli 2021)

Micaela Schäfer:thumbup:


----------



## bluemchenlecker (31 Juli 2021)

Dharmagreg schrieb:


> Micaela Schäfer:thumbup:



 Von der hat man aber schon deutlich mehr gesehen, als man im Playboy überhaupt zeigen dürfte. Schau dir mal die Webcamvideos an... Ausserdem ist mir die mittlerweile deutlich zu künstlich.



> Schlager.de: Auf Instagram hast Du kürzlich ein sexy Bikini-Pic gepostet, was deine Fans ganz wuschig gemacht. Einmal hast Du schon abgelehnt: Würdest Du einer Playboy-Anfrage mittlerweile zustimmen?
> 
> Jasmin Wagner: „Auch das ist ein interessantes Statement. Ich weiss nicht wann es so weit ist, aber langsam komme ich in ein Alter wo das noch schön wäre. Ich glaube auch, es gibt da Momente wo man dazu nicht mehr passen würde. Aktuell nein, aber es kann sich natürlich auch ändern.“



Hier sollte seitens der Redaktion mal nachgefasst werden, ein klares Nein ist das ja definitv nicht.


----------



## Buschi25 (1 Aug. 2021)

Babara Schöneberger, Annika Lau, Alina Merkau, Eva Mona Rodekirchen, Vildan Cipran, Maria Wedig, Chryssanthi Kavazi, Gisa Zach, Tabea Heynig, Sharon Berlinghoff, Valea Katharina Scalabrino,


----------



## Walt (9 Aug. 2021)

Nina Weisz


----------



## chris85 (10 Aug. 2021)

Na dann hau ich mal eine hier noch nicht genannte raus: *Luisa Neubauer*


----------



## bodywatch (10 Aug. 2021)

Verona Pooth und Sylvie Meis ... mein ewiger Wunsch


----------



## spiderdiner (18 Aug. 2021)

chris85 schrieb:


> Na dann hau ich mal eine hier noch nicht genannte raus: *Luisa Neubauer*



OK, dann würde sie wenigstens mal was Gutes machen


----------



## Dennis0205 (12 Jan. 2022)

Ich hoffe sie können zu Lets Dance eine Janin Ullmann dazu überreden, sie ist ja dabei


----------



## Meier152 (13 Jan. 2022)

Wetter-Fee Corinna Borau wäre mein Wunsch


----------



## Darth Sebum (13 Jan. 2022)

Meine wären Vanessa Mai, Jasmin Wagner und Victoria Swarovski


----------



## Big*Ben (6 Juli 2022)

Wenn es nach mir geht, geht es aber nicht 😉

Ina Dietz
Fatma Mittler-Solak
Anna Planken
Marlene Lufen
Mareile Höppner
Kirsten Hanser
Michaela Koschak


----------



## superman666 (8 Juli 2022)

Vanessa Mai, Schöneberger, Annika Merkau


----------



## capri216 (27 Okt. 2022)

Dennis0205 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe sie können zu Lets Dance eine Janin Ullmann dazu überreden, sie ist ja dabei


Da müssten sie zuviel nachbearbeiten, an der ist ja nichts dran


----------



## Big*Ben (27 Okt. 2022)

Big*Ben schrieb:


> Wenn es nach mir geht, geht es aber nicht 😉
> 
> Ina Dietz
> Fatma Mittler-Solak
> ...


Kann mich nur wiederholen


----------



## capri216 (27 Okt. 2022)

flok_mok schrieb:


> lena ml und vanessa mai wären meine favoriten


Die 2 können vielleicht Werbung für Magerquark machen


----------



## capri216 (27 Okt. 2022)

1. Zoe Morre (Schauspielerin)
2. Joyce Illg (Schauspielerin + Bloggerin)
3. E. Burdecki (TV-Nervensäge)
4. Lisa-Marie Koroll ("Schauspielerin")
5. Dianna Agron (US-Schauspielerin + Sängerin)


nur um mal einige zu nennen , die nicht ständig hier angesprochen werden.


----------



## capri216 (27 Okt. 2022)

Dennis0205 schrieb:


> Was denkt ihr, wie groß ist die Chance das Laura Wontorra sich für den Playboy ausziehen würde?


Hoffentlich 0%. Die möchte ich nicht nackig haben, mit ihren Krautstampfern


----------



## capri216 (27 Okt. 2022)

NAFFTIE schrieb:


> Liza Waschke die Darstellerin von Milla Brandt aus Berlin Tag und Nacht . das wäre mal ein Highlight


Es geht hier um Promis, nicht um Laien-Darsteller


----------



## capri216 (27 Okt. 2022)

schnubbel schrieb:


> Ich bin auf jeden Fall für *Gina Lückenkemper*. Wenn auch mega unwahrscheinlich, aber egal


War jetzt als Scherz gedacht oder ?


----------



## capri216 (27 Okt. 2022)

hacken70 schrieb:


> Ich würde mich über Eva Brenner freuen.


Ich auch, find die extrem süß


----------



## frank111267 (1 Dez. 2022)

Petra Blossey


----------



## capri216 (20 Dez. 2022)

frank111267 schrieb:


> Petra Blossey


Kleiner Scherzkeks


----------



## frank111267 (21 Dez. 2022)

capri216 schrieb:


> Kleiner Scherzkeks


Nein,in schöner Wäsche macht sie mich immer noch Geil


----------



## weeke2004 (21 Dez. 2022)

Verona Feldbusch


----------



## weeke2004 (21 Dez. 2022)

steven91 schrieb:


> *AW: Wenn wollt ihr als nächsten im Playboy sehen?*
> 
> egal wer
> 
> hauptsache nich jemand aus meiner familie


Das hoffen wir alle hier


----------



## madi42 (21 Dez. 2022)

Lena Meckel


----------



## thotti (21 Dez. 2022)

Sarah Thonig,Amy Mußul,Mitsou Jung ,Talentiert und hübsch .


----------



## TheHitcher (21 Dez. 2022)

Madeleine Wehle


----------



## Big*Ben (21 Dez. 2022)

Fatma Mittler-Solak
Ina Dietz
Vanessa Blumhagen
Anna Planken


----------



## Ryan Atwood (21 Dez. 2022)

Vanessa Blumhagen und Alina Merkau


----------



## Dreamcatcher (21 Dez. 2022)

Nora Tschirner und Felicitas _Woll_


----------



## capri216 (22 Dez. 2022)

frank111267 schrieb:


> Nein,in schöner Wäsche macht sie mich immer noch Geil


Ne echt nicht, das grenzt ja fast schon fast Leichenschändung


----------



## capri216 (22 Dez. 2022)

weeke2004 schrieb:


> Verona Feldbusch


Wenn man auf Plastik steht


----------



## der4te (22 Dez. 2022)

Die Wasserspringerinnen Christina und Elena Wassen. Wird aber wohl erst zu Olympia 2024 halbwegs realistisch.


----------



## aramaki (22 Dez. 2022)

Susann Link
Arzu Bazman
Tamina Kallert
Susi Brandt


----------



## Voyeurfriend (22 Dez. 2022)

Mareile Höppner! 🤩👍🏼🔥


----------



## weeke2004 (23 Dez. 2022)

capri216 schrieb:


> Wenn man auf Plastik steht


Oh ja sie kann mir all ihr Plastik zeigen. Schau doch dann einfach weg


----------



## capri216 (24 Dez. 2022)

weeke2004 schrieb:


> Oh ja sie kann mir all ihr Plastik zeigen. Schau doch dann einfach weg




Erstmal hat die schlecht gemachtesten Titen (gesponsert von Bohlen) und dann ist die alte Trulla so sexy wie ne Energiesparlampe.


----------



## SuperfanXXL (27 Dez. 2022)

Die vollbusige Johanna Mross wäre im "Playboy" ein echter Männertraum. ❤


----------



## aramaki (28 Dez. 2022)

Jeanette Biedermann


----------



## SteveJ (29 Dez. 2022)

Ich habe da einige Damen, die ich gerne mal sehen würde.
Aber es wird wohl bei den meisten ein Wunschtraum bleiben:

Annette Frier, Barbara Schöneberger, Evelyn Burdecki, Ruth Moschner, Beatrice Egli, Stefanie Hertel, Laura Wontorra, Nora Tschirner, Karoline Herfurth, Leni Klum, Stephanie Stumph, Almila Bagriacik, Verena Altenberger, Lilian Klebow, Anna Unterberger


----------



## weeke2004 (29 Dez. 2022)

capri216 schrieb:


> Erstmal hat die schlecht gemachtesten Titen (gesponsert von Bohlen) und dann ist die alte Trulla so sexy wie ne Energiesparlampe.


Vielleicht hat du ein Augenproblem? Wer nicht auf Verona steht hat allgemein ein Problem mit Frauen.


----------



## capri216 (31 Dez. 2022)

weeke2004 schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat du ein Augenproblem? Wer nicht auf Verona steht hat allgemein ein Problem mit Frauen.


So ein Quatsch, aber das ist ne alte Frau mit falschen Möpsen und Botox, was soll an der toll sein ?


----------



## capri216 (31 Dez. 2022)

SteveJ schrieb:


> Ich habe da einige Damen, die ich gerne mal sehen würde.
> Aber es wird wohl bei den meisten ein Wunschtraum bleiben:
> 
> Annette Frier, Barbara Schöneberger, Evelyn Burdecki, Ruth Moschner, Beatrice Egli, Stefanie Hertel, Laura Wontorra, Nora Tschirner, Karoline Herfurth, Leni Klum, Stephanie Stumph, Almila Bagriacik, Verena Altenberger, Lilian Klebow, Anna Unterberger


Da ist nicht viel Schönes dabei, muss ich sagen. Allein schon Egli nackt sehen zu wollen , spricht schon für einen merkwürdigen Geschmack.


----------



## Celtic (1 Jan. 2023)

Mir ist das eigentlich relativ egal .... wenn, ja, wenn ....!

ABER: wäre mal nett,Hübsche natürliche Frauen ohne Tattoo's,Plastik-OP's egal wo.
Einfach mal so wie sie sind - back to the roots -


----------



## bodywatch (1 Jan. 2023)

Ich fände ein FFS Special klasse .. Marlene, Alina, Vanessa und Ina


----------



## Big*Ben (1 Jan. 2023)

bodywatch schrieb:


> Ich fände ein FFS Special klasse .. Marlene, Alina, Vanessa und Ina


Bin ich zu 1000% mit einverstanden, allerdings jede einzeln in einer Spezialausgabe XXL😁


----------



## jamesb (1 Jan. 2023)

Celtic schrieb:


> Mir ist das eigentlich relativ egal .... wenn, ja, wenn ....!
> 
> ABER: wäre mal nett,Hübsche natürliche Frauen ohne Tattoo's,Plastik-OP's egal wo.
> Einfach mal so wie sie sind - back to the roots -


Gab doch gerade ne tolle Ausgabe mit Valea


----------



## capri216 (1 Jan. 2023)

jamesb schrieb:


> Gab doch gerade ne tolle Ausgabe mit Valea


Was war an der jetzt genau toll? Mega langweilig und 0 sexy


----------



## capri216 (1 Jan. 2023)

bodywatch schrieb:


> Ich fände ein FFS Special klasse .. Marlene, Alina, Vanessa und Ina


Alina hat schon abgesagt


----------



## capri216 (1 Jan. 2023)

aramaki schrieb:


> Jeanette Biedermann


Vor 20 Jahren vielleicht


----------



## capri216 (2 Jan. 2023)

der4te schrieb:


> Die Wasserspringerinnen Christina und Elena Wassen. Wird aber wohl erst zu Olympia 2024 halbwegs realistisch.


So wirklich hübsch oder so sind die jetzt aber nicht oder ?


----------



## Big*Ben (2 Jan. 2023)

Da sich ja mit Sicherheit in den nächsten 1-2 Ausgaben wieder eine Dschungelkamp-Trulla auszieht, bitte Jana Pallaske, ist das kleinste Übel, kann man sich durchaus anschauen, passt auch in die Ü40-Abteilung 😊


----------



## FAXE001de (4 Jan. 2023)

Barbara Karlich
Susan Link


----------

